# 2013 - What Did You Can Today



## Karen

Time to start the 2013 thread!


----------



## nandmsmom

I canned 4 qts of turkey stock yesterday and will do another 4 qts today.


----------



## Feisty Farm

Yesterday: dehydrated 5 lbs of mushrooms I found on sale, 24 pts of chicken broth, 7 pints pineapple strawberry jam, and 5 pts of pickled jalepinos I found on sale as well.


----------



## Jayfl77

Yesterday: The fiance and I canned Banana Jam, Strawberry Banana Jam, Pineapple Banana Jam

Today: We canned Strawberry Jam, Banana's foster Jam. We picked up 360 Brand New Ball Quart Jars fo $200 today too

As for all the Banana related stuff, we had 100+lbs of bananas that we grew that we needed to use. Going to dehydrate some tommorrow and make some fruit leather.


----------



## campfiregirl

Just unloaded 14 pints of Ckn breast from my new AA canner


----------



## Bambitski

I have done up 7 quarts of Turkey Broth. Had planned on doing some ham and beans, but someone in the house ate them all. LOL Need to figure something out to do with all the Blackberries I have in the freezer. But it has to be low sugar because of a newly diagnosed Juvenile Diabetes child. What would be good with that?


----------



## majik

It is fun to can in the "off season". Yesterday it was Meyer lemon marmalade and beef stock.


----------



## okiemomof3

in the past four days, i have canned: 11 quarts and 1 pint of venison chill, 3 quarts of Bourbon Chicken, 4 quarts of chicken soup, 9 pints of chicken breast, 4 cans of soup "starter", and 12 pints and 2 1/2 pints of canned ham, 8 pints of blackeyed peas, 3 quarts and 1 pint of chicken stock, and 3 pints of dark meat chicken.


----------



## snidley

14 quarts of beef barley soup.


----------



## okiemomof3

snidley said:


> 14 quarts of beef barley soup.


yum! care to share the recipe?


----------



## Groene Pionier

I did can ab out 4 kilo (11 lbs) of some kind of porc, I make Indonesian meals with it. I also bought 22 lbs of minced meat on sale, so I am now canning small, spicy meatballs. Done 18 jars so far, the rest I will do today.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Karen said:


> Time to start the 2013 thread!


 
Is it possible to access the 2012 thread or is it gone forever?


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Oops--just found it - brain just kicked in. Sorry!


----------



## liteluvr

Cleaned out a bunch of the frozen chicken carcasses I save when we cut up chickens or debone breasts. Yielded 24 pints of high grade chicken stock.


----------



## TJN66

7 quarts of beef stock today.


----------



## Homesteader

Seven pints pork 'n beans and 8 pints baby carrots.


----------



## Homesteader

7 more pints of baby carrots.


----------



## Vosey

Canned 7 1/2 pints of cheese as an experiment. Not FDA approved but I trust Jackie Clay! Last night dried kiwi's found on sale, more banana's and a peanut butter/banana fruit rollup experiment.


----------



## dinytcb

10 pints of carrots I bought on sale.


----------



## Tirzah

Yesterday,

-6 half pints of Clementine Marmalade

Today,

-3 1/2 pints of Cranberry Ketchup


----------



## Vosey

Canned 7 pints of meatballs in mushroom broth. Wow do they look gross in the jar!


----------



## Canning Girl

11 1/2 qts meatballs
11 pts pizza sauce


----------



## Jayfl77

9 pints black beans
6 pints pork shoulder 

I see pulled pork sammies in my future.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Last night: 
5 pints of deer hindquarter
4 pints of homemade chili


----------



## Packedready

I canned 6 quarts of sliced dill deli pickles. Pickle cucumbers were on sale for .25 lb in December so I brinded 10 lbs. I like the dill slices for sandwiches. Last summer I canned 100 quarts of brined dill deli pickle slices. 

Last week I made persimmon leathers in my Excalibur. We have a large tree. I am hoping this is it until spring. It has been a very heavy canning 2012.


----------



## dinytcb

4 pts. grape jelly.


----------



## notbutanapron

Four 300mL jars grape jelly 
Eight 600mL jars pear and crystallized ginger chutney


----------



## TJN66

9 pints of chicken stock.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I think we need a "what did you eat, that you canned, today?" I canned -1 Quart of Split Pea Soup, had it for dinner, added bacon, cooked carrots, and served it with fresh bread.

Okay, I am thinking about canning, ready for the opportunity when it knocks!


----------



## lostspring

16 pints of ground beef. Need freezer space.


----------



## rkinley

Yesterday I did 24 half pints of tangerine marmalade. I hope it sets up but so far it's only syrup. This is my first attempt. The leftover syrup and rinds sure was good on my plain greek yogurt this morning.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Nine pints of pulled pork
About to do chicken stock and shredded chicken


----------



## Homesteader

7 pints small red beans.


----------



## okiemomof3

last night i put up 9 pints of boneless skinless chicken breast


----------



## TnAndy

Bacon

Slaughtered our last pig last week, and put the bacon in to cure. Takes about a week, so today was canning day.

Fried up 9 lbs ( he was a small pig ) out in the driveway on the two burner camp stove:

(view is the scraps at the end for the dogs)










I fry it to the point of just starting to be done. That way it doesn't fall apart in the canning process, and when you take it out of the jar, only requires a few minutes in a pan to crisp it up.










Then cut a piece of parchment paper about the length of a kitchen dish towel. Put layer of bacon on the bottom edge, the fold it over and put a another layer on the folded part.










Roll both layers into a tight roll:










And stick it in a wide mouth quart jar.










Put the lid/ring on, put in the pressure canner. Process for 90min @ 10-12lbs.










9lbs makes about 6 quarts, less 'quality control' sampling along the way....ahahahaaaa











Images compliments of Mrs.TnAndy.


----------



## mpennington

8 pints cooked red beans made with Christmas ham bone, deer sausage and andouille. My son said, "Do you mean I can just go to the pantry and pull out a jar of beans!" 

I try to keep individual packets in the freezer, but we go through them quickly. Still have about four quarts in fridge. Will can some more tomorrow if there is enough left.


----------



## okiemomof3

in the canner now is two pints of leftover chicken thighs and 2 pints of stock.


----------



## okiemomof3

i have 6 quarts of salisbury steaks in the canner right now.


----------



## Suzyq2u

Marmalade! I got oranges for 10c a piece.... I bought 100! lol 
I've never made marmalade before, so far it's quite tasty warm on vanilla ice cream!!


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of chili. But i forgot the leftovers for dinner would have beans that were still a bit hard!


----------



## Karenrbw

Everyone was home yesterday for MLK Jr Day. Took advantage of all the free labor and canned 28 quarts of potatoes. They were on sale last week for $0.12 a pound and we canned 40 pounds.


----------



## chester5731

Saturday I canned 6 quarts of navy beans, Sunday was 14 quarts of potatos, and tonight will be 14 quarts of navy beans.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Put up 11 quarts of cranberries that I had frozen - need freezer space.


----------



## chester5731

Last night was another 14 quarts of navy beans. That makes 20 so far. I am thinking that will be enough for awhile.


----------



## rancher1913

18 half-pints of chicken salad and 3 pints of chicken stock.

Moldy


----------



## chester5731

Last night was 12 pints of navy beans for Mom and Dad and 8 pints of small reds for me to try in chili.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

rancher1913 said:


> 18 half-pints of chicken salad and 3 pints of chicken stock.
> 
> Moldy


Would you be kind enough to give a recipe for the chicken salad?


----------



## Marilyn

Mmmm, canned chicken salad. I would like the recipe too, please.

Still working on a sewing project, but just as soon as I finish, need to start beans. Am completely out of kidney, chili, and northern.


----------



## Prov31Wife

seven pints of carrots
six quarts of potatoes

and going to do some bbq chicken in a bit


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday did 8 quarts of roast beef and 2 quarts of beef stock.


----------



## sss3

I'd like chicken salad recipe, too.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Today 6 quarts of potatoes and 1 quart of carrots.


----------



## mpennington

4 pints of chicken broth and 12 half pints of red beans with ham


----------



## SadieG

You all will probably laugh at me, but I just started canning. Today was the first time and I now have 6 pints of apple jelly. :bouncy:

I made apply jelly years ago using wax to seal the top. Now I'm excited to try the next thing on my list to can!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

SadieG said:


> You all will probably laugh at me, but I just started canning. Today was the first time and I now have 6 pints of apple jelly. :bouncy:
> 
> I made apply jelly years ago using wax to seal the top. Now I'm excited to try the next thing on my list to can!


Congratulations. I think it's great. You will soon be obsessed with it they way most of us are.


----------



## Prov31Wife

SadieG said:


> You all will probably laugh at me, but I just started canning. Today was the first time and I now have 6 pints of apple jelly. :bouncy:
> 
> I made apply jelly years ago using wax to seal the top. Now I'm excited to try the next thing on my list to can!


That's great! Watch out, though, it is addicting. I just started in July and now there are literally hundreds of jars in my house...


----------



## Mizz_Patty

Two quarts of chicken (technically it's "poultry") noodle soup using drippings from holiday turkey & some bone stock & an old frozen chicken breast, 3 pints of split pea soup made with drippings from holiday ham, 3 pints of bean soup and 7 pints of very old beans of various types and seasonings (made deliciously creamy by pressure canning process, of course). It was a good day! :happy:


----------



## Vosey

6 quarts of turkey soup. Didn't bother with noodles or rice, it gets so mushy figured it could be added before eating.


----------



## ToniBinSC

Got a pressure canner from Santa for Christmas, so I've been breaking it in lately. 
7 quarts beef stew 
7 quarts ground beef 
6 quarts baked beans (really 7, but we couldn't wait to eat some to try out my recipe for the first time, so the last quarter didn't make it into the canner.) lol! 

I'm officially addicted to canning now, and my poor DH, has been very tolerant considering he calls my pressure canner " the time bomb "... 

___________________________________
You call it junk; I call it rustic.


----------



## WoolyBear

Yesterday did 5 quarts of venison and 2 quarts of venison vegetable soup.


----------



## Vosey

Yesterday I canned 3 pints and 3 1/2 pints of oranges. 

I really, really prefer pressure canning over water bath canning; all that boiling water makes me nervous, not to mention steaming up the whole house.


----------



## Feisty Farm

Yesterday I canned 4 pints of spiced apple pear preserves. I had some pears and apples that were starting to go badm. Tastes yummy to me!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Vosey said:


> Yesterday I canned 3 pints and 3 1/2 pints of oranges.
> 
> I really, really prefer pressure canning over water bath canning; all that boiling water makes me nervous, not to mention steaming up the whole house.


Would like to know how you did the oranges. Last year I did about 12 quarts of satsumas in WB and they all "floated" and just looked yucky. Opened one and it was just kind of slimy feeling and couldn't bring myself to use it and ended up throwing the whole mess out.


----------



## mollymae

Canned 10 quarts and 6 pints of Brunswick stew Saturday. We ate a quart today and man was it good! I used the Granny Cans It recipe that I found on line. We do love our brunswick stew around here...and have always canned Jackie's recipe. Gotta say, I like Granny's too!! 
We were running way low, so I'm glad we were able to get that done.
Pretty tastey!
Shannon


----------



## UKFamilyPrepper

Hi all it's my first Post.
I got my All American Canner Yesterday, Today we canned 7 Quarts of Pork


----------



## Cajun Arkie

UKFamilyPrepper said:


> Hi all it's my first Post.
> I got my All American Canner Yesterday, Today we canned 7 Quarts of Pork


 
Well welcome. Hope you love it here. Lots of knowledgeable folks on here (not me) ha ha. But someone here usually knows the answers to all my questions. Happy canning!!


----------



## strawberrygirl

UKFamilyPrepper said:


> Hi all it's my first Post.
> I got my All American Canner Yesterday, Today we canned 7 Quarts of Pork


Welcome! Pull up a chair, pour yourself a beverage, and enjoy the forums.


----------



## Nyxchik

I have 10 half-pints of carmelized onions processing now. This thread is awesome- very motivating to get canning even when it's not "the season"... 
~nyx


----------



## Cajun Arkie

17 pints of organic carrots today.


----------



## mpennington

7 quarts beef stew. Used recipe that came with my All American canner. Have 2 1/2 quarts veggies left. Recipe called for 26 cups of vegetables plus 4-5 pounds stew meat for 7 quarts of stew. I didn't think it through first. Obviously had more than 2 cups of meat. Realized before I mixed everything together though and put meat into bottom of jars then added veggies. Going to can remaining vegetables tomorrow for a chicken pot pie base.


----------



## mzgarden

7 quarts potatoes, onions and carrots


----------



## LittleRedHen

10 quarts of refried beans


----------



## mpennington

3 quarts chicken pot pie vegetable base - leftover veggies from stew canned yesterday.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday 8 pint and a half jars of italian meatballs. Today 7 quarts of navy beans.


----------



## danielsumner

Dug out the figs I had put in the freezer along with the grape juice I squirreled away. Seven jars of Figs and 14 jars of jelly into the cupboards.


----------



## angelgirl

Canned 16 pints of baby carrots form the garden.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday 7 quarts pinto beans seasoned - used Marilyn's recipe - it was under S&EP bean canning. Turned out great!!!


----------



## Vosey

4 quarts of dog food base (on sale ground beef and old carrots)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

16 pints of Swedish Meatballs last week, 16 pints Italian Meatballs today. Ordered 12 cases of Ball 24 oz ( pint and a half) jars from Ace Hardware.


----------



## chester5731

Texasdirtdigger said:


> 16 pints of Swedish Meatballs last week, 16 pints Italian Meatballs today. Ordered 12 cases of Ball 24 oz ( pint and a half) jars from Ace Hardware.


What advantage do you see in the 24oz jars instead of pints or quarts?


----------



## jadedhkr

Last week was 16qt turkey stock, 14qt chili, and 16pt split pea soup.

Tonight I'm making a minestrone soup for dinner with plans to can up the rest. I try to make larger quantities with canning in mind. I'm cooking anyway, so why not?


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Thursday 8 pint and a half jars and 7 quarts of sweet potatoes.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of boneless chicken breasts (on sale this week, couldn't resist).


----------



## mosepijo

8 pints tomatoes (from the freezer)
4 1/2 pints Chocolate Syrup


----------



## majik

Seville orange marmalade. The house smells amazing!


----------



## mpennington

5 pints turkey broth.


----------



## okiemomof3

4 quarts and 2 pints of b/s chicken breast found on sale. if i had more money, i would have doubled that!


----------



## mpennington

okiemomof3 said:


> 4 quarts and 2 pints of b/s chicken breast found on sale. if i had more money, i would have doubled that!


How did you process it? Does the breast get dry? I have a lot of b/s breast in the freezer from a bulk chicken buy that I would like to can. I've been afraid it would get really dry.


----------



## okiemomof3

absolutely not dry at all...it is like tender, slow roasted chicken! 

I raw pack mine. sometimes, i cut it into chunks but this time i just took each breast and cut it in half. i put 1 tsp salt in the quarts on the bottom and 1/2 tsp salt in the pints on the bottom. Then i packed as much chicken as i could into each jar. really squishing it in there. leaving a 1 inch head space, then rings and lids as normal. 

When you raw pack, you don't add broth or water. While it is processing it makes it own yummy juices! process 90 minutes for quarts and 75 minutes for pints. Because i had a mixed batch of jars, i did the longest time which was 90 minutes. 

I use this chicken for all sorts of stuff and it comes in so handy for a super quick meal! 

I have also canned up meat leftover from a roasted chicken, and when i do that, i add broth/boiling water. 

I prefer the raw pack, so quick and such a time saver at supper time!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

When you raw pack do you have trouble with the jars staining on the inside once you take the chicken out and get ready to use the jar again?





okiemomof3 said:


> absolutely not dry at all...it is like tender, slow roasted chicken!
> 
> I raw pack mine. sometimes, i cut it into chunks but this time i just took each breast and cut it in half. i put 1 tsp salt in the quarts on the bottom and 1/2 tsp salt in the pints on the bottom. Then i packed as much chicken as i could into each jar. really squishing it in there. leaving a 1 inch head space, then rings and lids as normal.
> 
> When you raw pack, you don't add broth or water. While it is processing it makes it own yummy juices! process 90 minutes for quarts and 75 minutes for pints. Because i had a mixed batch of jars, i did the longest time which was 90 minutes.
> 
> I use this chicken for all sorts of stuff and it comes in so handy for a super quick meal!
> 
> I have also canned up meat leftover from a roasted chicken, and when i do that, i add broth/boiling water.
> 
> I prefer the raw pack, so quick and such a time saver at supper time!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday 15 half pints of caramelized onions.


----------



## mpennington

okiemomof3 said:


> absolutely not dry at all...it is like tender, slow roasted chicken!
> 
> I prefer the raw pack, so quick and such a time saver at supper time!


Thank you so much. This will help clean out my freezer. I love this forum! I'm learning so much.


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday hubby and I used our new AA canner for the first time--well, the first time with real food, anyway. We canned 12 pints and 2 quarts of pink grapefruit, and had 3 quarts of juice left over. That was from about 30 pounds of fresh grapefruit at $2.99 per 5 pounds. Today we processed 40 pounds of gala apples, with 27 trays going to our Excalibur dehydrators and the rest to 8 quarts canned plus one big bowl with butter and maple syrup that my DH ate as a reward.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Did up pints of beef and beans this morning, a full caner load of each (16 pts each). Hard to pass up $3 a lbs roasts - had....to.....buy...... and fill jars....


----------



## strawberrygirl

4 quarts of chicken


----------



## dinytcb

7 pints cinnamon applesauce
2 quarts & 1 pint apple juice made from the peels & cores


----------



## mpennington

9 pints pinto beans 4 ways:

2 pints seasoned for refried beans - Marilyn's recipe from Survival Forum
3 pints Chili con Carne - USDA recipe with beef broth in place of tomatoes
2 pints BBQ Beans from sbcanning.com
2 pints plain pintos- to fill up canner.
I wanted to try small portions of different recipes. Loaded up canner with things that processed for same amount of time. Everything looks good and sealed quickly.

House smelled amazing with all the seasonings. Plus was baking whole wheat bread and rolls at the same time.


----------



## Vosey

mpennington said:


> 9 pints pinto beans 4 ways:
> 
> 2 pints seasoned for refried beans - Marilyn's recipe from Survival Forum
> 3 pints Chili con Carne - USDA recipe with beef broth in place of tomatoes
> 2 pints BBQ Beans from sbcanning.com
> 2 pints plain pintos- to fill up canner.
> I wanted to try small portions of different recipes. Loaded up canner with things that processed for same amount of time. Everything looks good and sealed quickly.
> 
> House smelled amazing with all the seasonings. Plus was baking whole wheat bread and rolls at the same time.


I haven't been able to find any info about canning different things at the same time if they all process the same length. Wasn't sure if odors would mingle as the lids vent. Of course that doesn't matter much with the above. All of it sounds great!


----------



## Vosey

Canned 6 quarts of white beans with garlic powder and dried herbs. Smelled so good I'm going to open a jar for dinner! My first time canning white beans, am interested to see how the texture and flavor of the spices turns out.

Also realized I could be dehydrating while I culture yogurt in my dehydrator. 4 shelves fit above the yogurt, sliced potatoes and threw them in. The temp was lower than usual for potatoes, but came out great.


----------



## jadedhkr

14 pints cheddar cheese, tomorrow it's more potatoes.


----------



## Nankipoo

Canned 10 half-pints of caramelized onions. Made 3 pints of homemade crockpot ghee for storage.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Vosey said:


> Canned 6 quarts of white beans with garlic powder and dried herbs. Smelled so good I'm going to open a jar for dinner! My first time canning white beans, am interested to see how the texture and flavor of the spices turns out.
> 
> Also realized I could be dehydrating while I culture yogurt in my dehydrator. 4 shelves fit above the yogurt, sliced potatoes and threw them in. The temp was lower than usual for potatoes, but came out great.


 
Let us know how these turned out with the herbs. Been wanting to try that and just putting it off to do other things. Have a herb garden and love herbs in everything. Thanks


----------



## mpennington

Vosey said:


> canning different things at the same time if they all process the same length


One thing I discovered: mark or label jars in some manner when everything looks basically the same. I had placed the different recipes in different places in the canner. When I opened the canner the jars had shifted from my arrangement of circle with one jar in middle, to 3 rows of 3 jars each. I was using regular mouth jars but thought placement was too tight for 10 jars, although my All American specifies 10 regular pints as OK. Have some remaining soaked, cooked for 30 minutes beans in my freezer ready for next time - maybe soup.

Luckily the red peppers in the Chili con Carne were very visible and tomatoes in the seasoned beans changed color of beans enough to identify that recipe. Thought at first it was going to be like trying grocery store canned food without labels


----------



## Elizabeth

Just started my "winter" canning this morning.

7 pints of chicken stock.


----------



## CCCC

First Post Here!

6 quarts of Chili in new Presto pressure canner that I recieved for Christmas.

Success!


----------



## mpennington

Welcome! Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Elizabeth

Congratulations, CCCC!

Bon apetit!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Good for you CCCC. You will like it here. Welcome and happy canning.


----------



## Vosey

3 quarts of chuck roast, to shred for enchilada's, barbecue etc. Thought I'd have a lot more than 3 quarts, it really shrunk down after browning!


----------



## unregistered65598

I have 6 quarts of bacon going right now and 6 more waiting to go in.



ETA: Done all 12 quarts = 12 lbs done and sealed. This was my first time so I hope it turns out, best part was I got the bacon for $1.25lb. I'll let ya all know how it tastes when I open the first jar and fry it up.


----------



## mpennington

11 four ounce jars carmelized onions. 

Finally found a place that gave headspace and amount of time to process: "Canning & Preserving All-in-One" and www.onion-usa.org both gave 40 minutes processing time for pints or quarts and 1" headspace @10 pounds pressure for my altitude. USDA, NCHFP, my All American Manual - none of these give info on canning onions (that I could find). Onion-usa.org quotes USDA, but I couldn't find info on the USDA site.

Dawned on me, after I had everything in canner, that I could have just asked those here who had canned carmelized onions. If I do again, I'll probably do half-pint jars. The 4 oz jars are cute, but with 1" headspace didn't hold very much.


----------



## liteluvr

mpennington said:


> 11 four ounce jars carmelized onions.
> 
> Finally found a place that gave headspace and amount of time to process: "Canning & Preserving All-in-One" and www.onion-usa.org both gave 40 minutes processing time for pints or quarts and 1" headspace @10 pounds pressure for my altitude. USDA, NCHFP, my All American Manual - none of these give info on canning onions (that I could find). Onion-usa.org quotes USDA, but I couldn't find info on the USDA site.
> 
> Dawned on me, after I had everything in canner, that I could have just asked those here who had canned carmelized onions. If I do again, I'll probably do half-pint jars. The 4 oz jars are cute, but with 1" headspace didn't hold very much.


You do that too, huh?
Tell ya what... next time you have steaks, chops, or even hamburger steaks... take a pint of those onions (I can mine with beef broth for a poor man's french onion soup) and puree them with a little cream and a shot of bourbon and you've got one killer steak sauce.

I've actually thought about getting some of the 12 oz bottles w lids and canning the steak sauce ready-to-go.


----------



## mpennington

liteluvr said:


> You do that too, huh?
> Tell ya what... next time you have steaks, chops, or even hamburger steaks... take a pint of those onions (I can mine with beef broth for a poor man's french onion soup).


I added beef broth to about half of mine as there wasn't enough onion broth to go around.

My DH loves hamburger steak, I'll be sure to try the sauce. Thanks.


----------



## Mizz_Patty

Put up several pints of "Canadian Style Bacon, with water, made from pork sirloin hips" (hips?!). It was from a food surplus store at $1.99 a pound. Yummy stuff, but I bought 2 sticks almost 5 pounds each, and I've run out of freezer space!

I actually did one pint as an experiment - and it worked exactly like I expected, so I canned a few pounds. The "round" was just a bit bigger around than a pint jar, but by slicing it about 1/8 inch thick I could just push slices into the jar. Got 12 ounces in each jar.

Once processed, the added water had been driven out and the somewhat shrunken slices were now a stack covered in a "broth" Like any cured meat that's been canned, the texture tended a little toward crumbly, but it was surprisingly still quite appealing and the slices separate just fine. And that's why I did more ... it worked just fine! :happy:


----------



## Vosey

6 pint and 1/2 jars of meatballs. I splurged on the pint and 1/2 jars just for the meatballs, a pint is just enough for dinner and I need leftovers! 

Did you know if you order Ball jars on Amazon they come in incredible packaging? Thick corregated cardboard dividers in a strong box. For storage or moving, pretty awesome. Almost worth the increased cost. May not be from every vendor, but so far I've been lucky.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Thursday 8 pints of baked beans. Marilyns recipe - YUM! Saturday 8 pint and a half jars of chuck roast, 5 pint jars and 3 pints of broth. This morning have 5 more pints of broth in canner. Ran out of steam Saturday!!! Kroger has chuck roast for $2.88 lb.


----------



## mpennington

4 pint jars of b/s chick breast
pumpkin guts, diced potatoes and grapes in dehydrator

Whole wheat bread just out of the oven - I've discovered I can put double loaf worth of dough in my bread machine on the dough setting; let one loaf rise again in the pan and cook in the oven in the same amount of time that it takes to load up the pressure canner, bring to pressure, process, and let pressure drop. Form other loaf and freeze for later. I'm in the kitchen anyway - and can easily do both.


----------



## strawberrygirl

14 pints cole slaw


----------



## Desertw0lf

My first post on this forum!

Today:
3qt Turkey

This Week: 
16pt Candied Jalapenos
16hp Raspberry Preserves
14qt Green Beans
20pt Pinto Beans
7qt Poverty Style Grape Juice
(Fill qt jars half full of grapes, add handful of sugar (optional, I don't add any), fill with boiling water to 1" headspace, process 15 min @ 15# <Vegas Weight!>)


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Well welcome to the forum. You have been busy - all sounds great.


----------



## dinytcb

6 1/2 pints blueberry jam.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

8 pints plain old pinto beans with a little salt meat thrown in - something just to have in a hurry.


----------



## donnam

I will have a few days free this weekend and will be canning ham and bean soup and chicken in broth in an attempt to empty a freezer. We also have several varieties of dried beans to can. Does chili with beans have a good texture when it's canned? I would love to try it.


----------



## CCCC

5 pints of apple/mixed berry spread/sauce.

Had peeled and cut apples as well as a bag of mixed berries that had been in the freezer for a few years so using the applesauce recipe from the blue ball canning book, I made this sauce.

It tasted pretty good and if nothing else I think it will make a great spread to put on pork and chicken in the crock pot.


----------



## mpennington

donnam said:


> Does chili with beans have a good texture when it's canned? I would love to try it.


I made pints of chili with beans and beef using the USDA recipe for Chili con Carne substituting beef broth in place of crushed tomatoes. Sbcanning.com has a recipe for vegetarian chili without the meat. The Chili con Carne Recipe is in the USDA Complete Guide to Home Canning which you can download at nchfp.uga.edu.

My family loved the chili and the beans were a perfect texture. I used pinto beans in the chili and thickened after canning by adding a couple tablespoons of bean flour as I boiled the chili. If you use bean flour to thicken, be sure to add early enough to cook the flour at least 3 minutes so the beans in the "flour" will be fully cooked.


----------



## farmersonja

Yesterday was 7 pints chicken broth, and 20 pints cranberry juice.


----------



## Nankipoo

Friday 11 pints of pulled pork, 2 pints chicken broth. Saturday 7 half pints caramelized onions with maple syrup, 5 quarts chicken leg meat in chicken stock. Used my baby canner, an AA 910. It's adorable. I can actually fit both canners on my glass top stove at the same time. Would have saved a couple of hours work, had I not put one of the canner weights in a "safe" place so it wouldn't get lost.


----------



## viggie

Monday I got 10 half-pints of strawberry jam done 









And this weekend I finished up 32 quarts of bone broth.


----------



## viggie

I've spent the last couple days peeling kiwi  They are 6 for $1.49 at Aldis this week, so I got 2 projects done right away. Just dehydrated 30 of them for snacks.










And tried out this Strawberry Kiwi Lemonade Concentrate from SB Canning. (Strawberries only went up to $1.25!)


----------



## farmersonja

Working on some more cranberry juice tonight! Vigilant20 that strawberry kiwi concentrate looks really pretty.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Great pics, vigilant20! We are growing Hardy Fuzzy Kiwi's, should be getting a harvest this year, can't wait!!! Today, I canned (4) pints of Pork Lard. I am still rendering, so will post again later my total. Otherwise, back out to work in the garden!


----------



## strawberrygirl

33 pints plus 1 quart carrots

Last load is going in the pressure canner in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Nankipoo

Today was a day for BWB fun.

7 pints of corn relish plus 1 quart for the fridge. 
4 pints of pickled asparagus with garlic.
6 12-oz jars of cranberry-orange chutney plus half a cup which DH ate on the spot.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 pints of Pork Lard. Here are the Pics of Lard & Cracklings:


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Yesterday, I got 3 qt chicken stock, 3 qt turkey stock and 2 qt ham stock.


----------



## Nankipoo

4 pints of coleslaw plus 1 pint excess coleslaw dressing.
5 pints grass fed ground beef browned in big chunks in the skillet, then packed hot with bone broth.


----------



## mpennington

lorichristie said:


> Cracklings:


Yummy, cracklings. My Mom loved to make cracking cornbread.


----------



## Marilyn

Gorgeous photos, I need to check out this SB canning site.

There are 7 qts of Black Bean Soup in the canner now, and 18 pts worth of black beans soaking to be canned in the morning. I'm trying hard to get all the dry beans canned that we'll need this year+ before it gets nice enough to work in the garden.


----------



## Marilyn

That is one amazing canning site! So many new recipes to try...


----------



## Nankipoo

Today 5 quarts of sweet and sour chicken. Oh my, it looks so good.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

5 qts beef stock and 2 qts beef Friday.


----------



## okiemomof3

9 quarts and 1 pint of carrots, 14 quarts potatoes with 20 pounds of potatoes left yet to can, 7 quarts chicken breast, 2 quarts and 3 pints chicken thighs.


----------



## dinytcb

8 1/2 pints strawberry jam.
Going to try to empty the freezer before the next harvest!


----------



## ChristieAcres

3 pints of Pork Lard. I still have 10#s more Pork Fat to render.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

3 quarts shredded chicken breast, 4 quarts and 8 pints of chicken stock.


----------



## viggie

Some grape juice while they were on sale. I used some of my blues for the first time too 


















And I realized I only needed $2 worth of salt port to do pork & beans from this recipe, so I got one more batch done this week.


----------



## Nankipoo

Vigilant20, you have been inspiring me! Tuesday canned 12 pints and 11 24oz jars of orange glazed carrots. Also 5 quarts chicken broth and 2 quarts of beef both. 

For supper we added 2 half-pints caramelized onions to leftover beef broth, meat from beef broth, and fresh spinach, then topped off soup with Parmesan cheese. Very filling.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

7 quarts of beef in strips and 13 pints of beef stock.


----------



## mpennington

9 pints Chili con Carne. Tried 3 pints with a load of beans not long ago. We liked them so well; first batch is gone.


----------



## jadedhkr

7 qts chicken stock. Seems I'm always canning stock since I never like to waste a carcass


----------



## dinytcb

I pulled out all the chicken carcasses out of the freezer yesterday. I got 13 qts. chicken broth, 3 containers of good meat, froze the fat from the top, and will pressure cook the bones and use those and the scraps for the dog. No waste!


----------



## viggie

Chocolate sauce! I hadda crack one open right away to try some chocolate milk.


----------



## strawberrygirl

vigilant20 said:


> Chocolate sauce! I hadda crack one open right away to try some chocolate milk.


May I have the recipe please? That looks delicious!


----------



## viggie

strawberrygirl said:


> May I have the recipe please? That looks delicious!


Of course! It's this one 

http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/jane-shares-homemade-chocolate-sauce.html


----------



## strawberrygirl

vigilant20 said:


> Of course! It's this one
> 
> http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/jane-shares-homemade-chocolate-sauce.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## farmersonja

Score! Chocolate sauce! Thanks Vigilant20


----------



## Marilyn

7 qts of refried beans in the canner as we speak

16 pts of pork & beans will go in next

I was _*completely*_ out of both of these - staples in our house.


----------



## Marilyn

Okay, the pork and beans have just been turned off. I'm sort of ashamed that I let my household get so low on prepared beans. I think all I had left were several pts of garbanzo beans. 

From a frugal point of view, it didn't take any more fuel to prepare 16 pts of pork and beans than it would have to prepare enough for only one meal. Also, it is so much less expensive to purchase dry beans in bulk than it is to purchase canned beans - and there's only 1/2 - 3/4 cup of beans in the can!

From a preparedness point of view, cooked beans are such a great source of protein and fiber - and they don't even need to be heated to be consumed. Perfect emergency food. 

I'm beginning to feel a little more caught up. Tomorrow, I'll can Great Northerns, probably 7 qts and 8 pts. I'll fill the second layer with 8 pts of unseasoned pintoes, then I should be finished. (put up black and kidney beans recently)


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday, 4 half-pints of blackberry preserves, 3 pints of pulled pork, 4 pints of chicken broth, and 6 half-pints of cranberry-orange chutney. Canning is addictive.


----------



## Horseyrider

4 pints of chicken broth, and that was it. Hardly seemed worth it, but I know when the day comes when I really need some chicken broth *right now,* it'll seem like a fine idea after all.


----------



## Nankipoo

Set up to dehydrate today: 2 large cans of pineapple chunks, plus 18 trays of sliced cucumbers tossed with vinegar and sea salt, from a recipe sent by adult daughter with a request to make them for her holiday visit. 

The cukes are absolutely beautiful, big and crisp and fresh and inexpensive. We have discovered a local Asian market that brings in fresh produce twice a week from Chicago. There's a lot of variety and usually fresher than local grocery stores. For example, baby bok choy from Fresh Market is $2.99 per pound, at China Lu it cost $.79 a pound. We will stock up next week so I can make pickles for the first time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vosey

4 pints and 4 1/2 pints of ham yesterday (never did eat a easter meal of the ham, got into it early!). Today 3 pints of garbanzos and 5 pints of black beans.


----------



## mpennington

7 pints of beans yesterday - did a mixed batch again. 2 plain pintos, 3 sweet baked beans, and 2 savory baked beans. Used Marilyn's recipes for baked beans. 

Tasted the sweet this morning - cold. Had one jar that didn't seal and put in fridge last night. I've never been able to understand the British love for baked beans for breakfast - but these beans may have changed my mind. Delicious! They will definitely be replacing VanCamp's in my pantry. Thank's Marilyn.


----------



## farmersonja

8 pints chicken and 13 pints veggie broth. Stick a fork in me, I am done!


----------



## Elizabeth

Canned 11 pints of chicken broth this morning. Yesterday I dried the peels from some really nice clementines, and also some fresh basil leaves from the greenhouse.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

10 pints lima beans. Also made some dehydrated hash browns and a couple of trays of dried fruit - apricots, peaches, pears, pineapple. Time for a break!


----------



## Prov31Wife

On spring break from school this week (teacher) so I got to enjoy some canning. Bought two hams on sale post Easter and did up: thirteen pints of cubed ham and seven quarts of ham stock. Today decided to try my hand at pork and beans, and there are eight pints of that processing as we speak!

Imagining how yummy ham sandwiches, baked beans, and homemade pickles will be this summer as a quick meal.


----------



## Nankipoo

Our daughter took all of our dried cucumbers and dried apples back with her after her Easter visit, so DH dried 20 more pounds of Fuji apples and about 10 pounds of sliced cucumbers which had been tossed first with raspberry vinegar.

Yesterday we canned 7 quarts of Fuji apples in light syrup. We had another quart that wouldn't fit in the canner, so we were forced to eat it last night and tonight.

Today I canned 12 half-pints of rhubarb chutney. DH loves rhubarb. Also canned 3 24-oz jars of chicken breast, using the Ball Book recipe for raw pack for the first time. They came out looking beautiful. Can't wait to try it tomorrow with a couple of frozen pork tenderloins that are thawing out in the fridge right now. I don't know who enjoys canning more, me or DH!


----------



## Elizabeth

I did 4 quarts and 7 pints of Boston Baked Beans today. Also dried more clementine skins.


----------



## Vosey

Found an old bag of kidney beans and soaked and canned them, made 4 quarts for future chili. 

Had many more canning goals for the weekend, but planting fruit trees and sick chicks got in the way. I can tell it's going to be harder to get canning done in good weather!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I canned 18 pints of kidney beans, recipe said it would make 9.


----------



## Marilyn

14 qts of Stephen in SOKY's recipe for chili beans. So yummy.


----------



## viggie

6 pint-and-a-half jars of Pickled Asparagus, and I liked the Strawberry Kiwi Lemonade Concentrate so much I did 10 more pint-and-a-half jars.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Canned seven pints of pulled pork and two quarts of broth. Also tried a recipe I found called Wrangler Jam: it is crushed pineapple and jalapenos. I made one pint and eight half pints.


----------



## Elizabeth

No canning here, but dried four trays of basil.


----------



## Nankipoo

We are trying to can as much as possible from the grass-fed half-beef we got 6 months ago. Today I canned 7 quarts of beef stew, 6 pints of beef stew, and 1 pint of stew meat only. I plan to give several pints to my 83 yr old mother for quick meals with tender meat. 

Question: Can she microwave the stew right in the canning jar to heat it up?

Also pulled out most of the soup bones plus some of the tougher meat cuts. Had 3 pressure cookers going this afternoon making beef broth. Tomorrow I plan to can ground beef. We're down to about 40 lbs now. Canning is so rewarding!


----------



## Vosey

Nankipoo said:


> We are trying to can as much as possible from the grass-fed half-beef we got 6 months ago. Today I canned 7 quarts of beef stew, 6 pints of beef stew, and 1 pint of stew meat only. I plan to give several pints to my 83 yr old mother for quick meals with tender meat.
> 
> Question: Can she microwave the stew right in the canning jar to heat it up?
> 
> Also pulled out most of the soup bones plus some of the tougher meat cuts. Had 3 pressure cookers going this afternoon making beef broth. Tomorrow I plan to can ground beef. We're down to about 40 lbs now. Canning is so rewarding!


I don't see why she couldn't heat it in the jar except those jars could be hard to hold onto when super hot. I'd suggest putting it into a bowl and making sure it cools before removing it. Needs to boil for 10-15 minutes, but maybe less in a microwave? Maybe the USDA site or someone mentions heating in a microwave versus stove top. 

I'm jealous of everyone's weekday canning! Just want to be home canning : ) Sounds like a bumper sticker slogan doesn't it?


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Yesterday 8 pint and a half jars of chicken, 9 pints chicken stock, 7 pints black beans and 2 pints red beans.


----------



## donnam

Yesterday I canned 12 quarts of ham and bean soup. Next week it will be chicken soup. Where can I find Marilyn' s baked bean recipe?


----------



## Nankipoo

Vosey, thanks for your response about heating up jars of food in the microwave. You're right about the hot full jars being hard to handle. I will give Mom a cute little nonstick pot which she should be able to manage easily instead. Sure don't want her messing with hot jars full of hot food, her wrist strength isn't that great.

Thursday I canned 7 quarts of beef broth, with 1 quart left over. Yesterday 4 pints of pulled pork and 3 pints of chuck roast.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of taco meat in the canner right now. 

And yes I'm on the computer AND canning :nono: but I do have a direct line of sight to the dial gauge and can hear the jiggle. I'm no longer obsessively timing my jiggles with a stop watch....


----------



## mpennington

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has used a stop watch


----------



## Nankipoo

I think a stop watch came with my canner!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

8 pint and a half jars of pork.


----------



## Vosey

Stayed home sick today, but felt well enough to can 8 pints of garbanzos


----------



## mpennington

donnam said:


> Where can I find Marilyn' s baked bean recipe?


Go to the online recipe book (directly above preserving the harvest)
Select the Pickles, Jams, Jellies, Canning..... thread
Marilyn's baked bean recipes are at the bottom of page 3

You won't be sorry you tried them


----------



## mpennington

Dehydrated a tray of rosemary. 

My rosemary bush has looked like it's about to die for a couple of years. I cut new growth off frequently and it just keeps putting out a few new sprigs. The bush is about 3' tall and completely woody for the first 2 feet.


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday, 5 quarts chicken broth, 2 quarts beef/pork broth, 4 24-oz jars of pork tenderloin.

Today, 14 pints of russet potatoes. Some I cooked first for 10 minutes, some were raw packed with boiling water added. I am curious to see if they turn out much different in texture and taste.

Had our first quart of canned beef stew for dinner tonight. Delicious.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Time to can up dried beans for the year. Today was 20 pints red beans. Thursday will be pintos and next week the black beans.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Yesterday:

Two quarts pecan pie filling
Four quarts sweet and sour chicken

Today:
Five pints pulled pork
Six pints of pork and beans


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD

Yesterday strawberry jam, today apple jelly, tomorrow, carrots. And if it doesn't warm up soon I am going to bring some dirt in and warm it in the microwave and start planting herbs, radishes and lettuce!


----------



## farmersonja

3 half pints bilberry jam, 4 half pints bilberry jelly, 2 half pints chocolate sauce.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Yesterday 64 pints of Strawberries.
Today 8 quarts od Apple Pie Filling
2 Excaliber 9 tray loads of Apple Slices.
Cores and Peels simmering down now for Apple jelly!


----------



## Prov31Wife

Last night:
three pints pulled pork
four pints of ham

Today:
Seven half pints of strawberry pineapple jam
Six quarts of sweet and sour chicken
Five quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hmmm, boy you all are starting to make me feel guilty... I have a bunch of frozen berries, should be canning them! Otherwise, no canning going on around here, as our gardens are just starting. I am set up to do a lot more canning this summer!

Does it count that we just had more canned Venison & Chanterelle Mushrooms for dinner?! Oh, that is a negative count :cute:


----------



## mpennington

More beans - about out of Marilyn's sweet baked beans - can't let that happen 
2 pints and 1/2 pint of sweet baked beans
2 pints cannellini beans
4 pints black eyed peas

This batch made 100 jars that I've pressure canned.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Last night:

nine pints of strawberry jam
seven pints of onion chutney

Tonight:
Six quarts of pulled pork (boston butt)
They really need to stop putting Boston butt on sale for 99 cents a pound. I can't resist! The Food Lion coupon machine gave me $1 off $12 spent on pork items, so I got 12 pounds for 11


----------



## suitcase_sally

Canned 39 Qts. of chicken in the kitchen while cooking pot roast in my new solar cooker.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Seven pints of Wrangler Jam (pineapple and jalapeno)

Onion chutney in the crockpot to be canned later today.


----------



## arnie

made a giant pot of beek veggie soup mostly buy dumping quart jars of things like carrots, corn,tomatoes,green beans ,i'd canned last summer onions n taters from the root cellar ,beef from the fressor only thing from the store was some celery and spices .well its a hearty meal that's hard to beat but instead of having to eat it as leftovers for a week .just fill the jars and process in the canner for 90 mins. ready to heat n eat any time in the future . cambells aint got nothing on me


----------



## Nankipoo

Monday, 11 pints-and-a-half of cooked pork butt roast in broth. Meat on sale for $1.19 per pound, couldn't pass it up.

Also dry-canned 10 pints-and-a-half grassfed ground beef.

I am in awe of the person who canned 39 qts of chicken.


----------



## froebeli

and I thought my 19 quarts and 22 pints of chicken broth in the last 3 days was a lot.


----------



## okiemomof3

8 pints of pinto beans
3 pints of leftover chicken


----------



## Nankipoo

Nine 12 oz jars of mango chutney. Aldi's had mangoes on sale 89 cents each last week.


----------



## Vosey

3 pints of pinto beans and 5 of garbanzos. I wasn't going to can much more as it's gardening season and getting hot, but we're going through a lot of garbanzos. I looked at the shelf and realized we might not make it until fall!


----------



## House faerie

Strawberry preserves and carrots. Have you ever canned already cooked, frozen chicken?


----------



## House faerie

Vosey said:


> 3 pints of pinto beans and 5 of garbanzos. I wasn't going to can much more as it's gardening season and getting hot, but we're going through a lot of garbanzos. I looked at the shelf and realized we might not make it until fall!


What ya doing w/ all those garbanzos?


----------



## House faerie

mpennington said:


> More beans - about out of Marilyn's sweet baked beans - can't let that happen
> 2 pints and 1/2 pint of sweet baked beans
> 2 pints cannellini beans
> 4 pints black eyed peas
> 
> This batch made 100 jars that I've pressure canned.


How do you do your baked beans?


----------



## House faerie

Prov31Wife said:


> Last night:
> 
> nine pints of strawberry jam
> seven pints of onion chutney
> 
> Tonight:
> Six quarts of pulled pork (boston butt)
> They really need to stop putting Boston butt on sale for 99 cents a pound. I can't resist! The Food Lion coupon machine gave me $1 off $12 spent on pork items, so I got 12 pounds for 11


How do you do your pulled pork?


----------



## House faerie

Nankipoo said:


> Yesterday, 5 quarts chicken broth, 2 quarts beef/pork broth, 4 24-oz jars of pork tenderloin.
> 
> Today, 14 pints of russet potatoes. Some I cooked first for 10 minutes, some were raw packed with boiling water added. I am curious to see if they turn out much different in texture and taste.
> 
> Had our first quart of canned beef stew for dinner tonight. Delicious.


In what manner will you serve that pork tenderloin?


----------



## Vosey

House faerie said:


> What ya doing w/ all those garbanzos?


Hummus! Keeps DH's stomach full : ) The home canned beans get a little softer than the store bought ones so make a nice, creamy hummus. I throw them in soups too. Jacktheknife has a recipe for fried garbanzos in the "What are you having for dinner?" thread in the Cooking forum, looks great, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## House faerie

I have a bunch of garbanzos canned, what is your recipe? Do you just have it on bread or what?


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I have 10 pints of garbonzos in the canner. We love hummus.


----------



## mpennington

Dehydrating chopped vidalia onions today  So glad it's that time of year again. I've been out of the chopped for several months. Buying 8 pounds at a time which is about a full load for the Excalibur.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Canned 7 quarts of pinto beans for refried beans.


----------



## chester5731

14 quarts of beef.


----------



## mpennington

More vidalia onions in the dehydrator. 

Bought another 52 pounds today. 20 for DD's dehydrator, the rest for me. I want to dehydrate at least 40 pounds of chopped vidalias this year. Bought 8 pounds over the weekend at 4#/$3.98. Today were 4#/$2.00. DH just finished stairs to the basement so I have a place to store them at 55 degrees until I can get them all dehydrated  He's building shelves down there next. I'm running out of shelf space in the pantry.


----------



## arnie

I did the opisite I opened a quart of 2 year old blackberries and made a great cobbler sweetend with raw honey from my bees to take the last wrinkle out of my belly I chased it down with ice cold raw milk from my own cow . talk about super food any cold or flu germs better not show up here


----------



## Vosey

House faerie said:


> I have a bunch of garbanzos canned, what is your recipe? Do you just have it on bread or what?


I'll post it this weekend in the cooking forum when I have some energy : ) As in, I'm too tired to get up off the sofa! I'd love to see other people's recipes too, still perfecting mine.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Last night I canned 7 pints of pinto beans and today I have 7 pints of chili beans in the canner. I am dine using up the dried beans that I have on hand.


----------



## chester5731

7 quarts beef and 20 pints of hamburger. Next time I think I will do the hamburger in 24 oz jars.


----------



## mpennington

8 more pounds of Vidalia onions in dehydrator. Thought I would get 16 pounds done, but it's humid today. Last two batches only took 7 hours @ 155. At 7 hours today, they were still limp. Will check on them later. Turn down to 95 overnight if needed.

I'm all set for the next load. Have 2 gallon zip lock bags of chopped, blanched onions ready to load on the trays.


----------



## redbird

I done onions one yr. outdoors on porch - never again!When it comes to onions I'll buy the large almost 1/2 gallon dried onions at sam's.


----------



## mpennington

redbird said:


> I done onions one yr. outdoors on porch - never again!When it comes to onions I'll buy the large almost 1/2 gallon dried onions at sam's.


Vidalia onions are the only ones I dehydrate. They don't seem to smell as strong since I blanch them. We love them and like to use them in cooking year round. I dehydrate in a large dice and as rings. DD likes to eat them straight from the jar - says they are better than funyuns.

I keep either Sam's or Frontier to use when recipe calls for minced.


----------



## mpennington

Just pulled another 8 pounds of vidalia's out of the dehydrator. The last two batches have taken 12 hours each.


----------



## Vosey

Thought I was done canning until the garden starts producing, but realized we were low on stew. 5 quarts of beef stew yesterday. Odd, as last time I made stew with the same recipe I had 7 quarts and leftovers!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

last week - 7 pints of rhubarb and 7 pints of rhubarab-blueberry. Need to use up the last of last years blueberries in the freezer so I have room for this years


----------



## Feisty Farm

1/2 pints: 7 raspberry/strawberry jelly, 9 strawberry jam, 6 concord grape jelly, 6 pineapple strawberry jam. I am also dehydrating 3 lbs of oregano.

(Not preserving but also made 10 gallons on laundry soap)


----------



## Nankipoo

Sunday, 7 quarts of beef stew.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday 16 1/2 pints of strawberry jam, 25 pints of whole strawberries vacuum sealed and put in the freezer, and 4 gallon bags with 5 cups each of strawberries ready to make jam for another time put in the freezer also.


----------



## Txsteader

Canned 14 pts of snap beans and put another gallon in the freezer yesterday. 

Going out to pick again as soon as it gets daylight outside......averaging 4 lbs per day.


----------



## Packedready

16 pints Cherry Jam with my daughter-in-law. It was her first canning experience and she loved it.


----------



## Tirzah

Packed ready, that's wonderful! It sounds like the two of you will have a lot of fun in the future.

I haven't canned yet this year ( too busy) but am hoping to can some rhubarb once it gets going and some violet syrup. I also need to get over being intimidated by the pressure canner, I haven't used it yet.


----------



## mpennington

House faerie said:


> How do you do your baked beans?


Sorry, I didn't see your question before. We've been out of town and I'm just getting back into the swing of things.

Marilyn has posted her sweet baked beans recipe in the Online Recipe Book forum which is located directly above the Preserving the Harvest forum. After you click on the forum, click the Pickles, Jams, Jellies, etc. #3. Marilyn's recipe for Sweet Pork & Beans is #68. My husband and I really like them.


----------



## Horseyrider

I canned some beef soup starter today. It's really just soup stock with some meat in it. Then when I want a fast meal I can saute some dehydrated onion, garlic, and carrot briefly in a pan, dump a quart of beef soup starter in with it, add some dehydrated green beans, corn, rice or barley, noodles, whatever, some red wine, and then walk away and go do something useful. When I come back it should be delicious.


----------



## Vosey

Cherries! 2 pints and 6 1/2 pints.


----------



## Vosey

4 quarts of gorgeous chicken broth! It smelled so good I just wanted to make it into soup. 

Still haven't bought a bigger stock pot, always seems the money is needed elsewhere, but by fall I plan to be able to make much more stock at once!

Oh, and dehydrated red and yellow peppers that were on sale this week.


----------



## dinytcb

7 pints pineapple, plus a dehydrator full of vadalia onions.


----------



## vondonna

7 qjuarts beef chunks
16 pints ground round
7 quarts bacon
8 pints bacon pieces
12 half pints pineapple jelly


----------



## Cajun Arkie

4 1/2 pints caramelized onions, 6 pints beef, 8 pints beef stock.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We picked strawberries on Monday and I put a bunch in the freezer and made a pie today. Yesterday I canned 11 1/2 pints, 4 3/4 pints and one mini jar and a container that went in the fridge of strawberry jam using my new 4ever caps. I had two that didn't seal, so I was happy for the first time using them. There is a def. learning curve to it. I also harvested some rhubarb and put 8 & 1/2 cups in the freezer. Next I want to pick some chives and dry those. It's been years since I've actually had chives and my neighbor brought me a huge start from her friend that is doing REALLY well!


----------



## mpennington

Canned 7 pints and 1 quart of chicken stock. 1 pint didn't seal. Will probably just drink it for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Vosey

This is about what I didn't can. Our local store had a sale on boneless chicken breasts, bought 10 lbs thinking I'd can them. It's so freakin' hot, cannot can in 92 degree heat with no A/C. So they all got frozen. Some in marinade so at least it's sort of ready to go. 

I did dehydrate a pile of mushrooms also on sale. Forgot that the dehydrator put out a bunch of heat. That heat was very nice in the winter, but not now. I may put it out on the covered deck for rest of the summer.


----------



## mpennington

Dehydrated 9 1/4 pounds vidalia onions. Agree with Vosey about the dehydrator heat. I forgot and closed utility room door last night - hot and humid in there this morning. But the onions sure smell and taste good. I always eat a handfull warm as I take them off the trays. Really love the sweet taste of dehydrated vidalias.


----------



## Feisty Farm

14 1/2 pints mulberry jelly yesterday! Also have a bunch of herbs drying. Getting ready to can potatoes and northern beans


----------



## Kristinemomof3

No canning, but I did pick the rest of our bolting spinach and am drying chives.


----------



## myminifarm

Over the weekend, canned (10) pints of carrots & (7) pints of potatoes


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD

Strawberries and radishes!


----------



## alva

Peas and Blueberry Jam


----------



## Marilyn

Still planting so didn't can a single thing, but I sure did enjoy a big dish of cold freestone peaches that I canned in apple juice last summer. That was my first experience with the apple juice. It's a keeper, will certainly use it again this year.


----------



## mpennington

Another 9 pounds of dehydrated vidalia onions. This makes around 45 pounds that I've dehydrated this year. Hopefully it will be enough to last until next season. I only dehydrated 20 pounds last year and they ran out in January. Vidalias are my onion of choice in any recipe that calls for chopped onions and I love the convience of having them already chopped and ready


----------



## mizlew

Canned three pints of green peas and three pints of blackeyed peas. Will be canning greenbeans tomorrow. If I do not have a canner load I sometimes can dried blackeyed peas or beans if the times are the same. We eat a lot of beans so it works well for us.


----------



## mpennington

Cooked, then dehydrated a pound of garbanzo beans for snacks. My DH likes salty snacks and can go through a big bag of chips quickly - lots of calories and not much nutrition. I tossed some of the beans in garlic salt for DH and some in Tony Cachere's seasoning salt for DS. The bean snacks are very crunchy and reminiscent of corn nuts - a nutrition dense snack with lots of protein. Vacuum sealed in mason jars. Made almost a quart of snacks. Have another batch in now using black-eyed peas and a recipe from Paul Prudhomme's Fork in the Road. Expecting this one to be too spicy for DH, only cooked 1/2 pound. Will try a navy bean one next.

We also eat a lot of beans. I ordered and just received 25 pound bags of the ones we use most often. I'll be canning some more next. Used the last of my canned cannellini in a soup yesterday.


----------



## Jan in CO

Dehydrated mushrooms and spearmint, then canned 14 quarts (lost one when the jar broke) and seven pints of fruit juice and syrup.


----------



## mzgarden

Mulberry Jam - our tree went crazy this year so we put sheets and tarps underneath, shook the branches and ended up with a 5 gallon bucket full in just one day gathering. Jam so far, the rest are in the freezer.


----------



## Homesteader

So far this morning 7 pints apricots in light syrup. Last week 5 Excaliber trays worth of dried apricots.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The girls and I and my niece and her step-bro picked 20lbs of berries today!!

Total of 9 half pints and 13 pints.

This will get me through the year!! I forgot how much I love this.
In the kitchen, canning my guts out, listening to the kids play Apples to Apples in the front room (22,19,14,13).
What an amazing day this is!!


----------



## Homesteader

Finished up with 7 pints pork 'n beans, and 6 pints apricot/peach jam. Not to keen on the jam as I combined the two fruits and there just is a lot more jelly part than fruit part. Will be good as a glaze though for ham or pork if not the best jam!


----------



## katydidagain

Whoops wrong thread. I did put up some peach salsa last week. Yummy!


----------



## Feisty Farm

4- 1/2 pints lemon balm jelly, 8- 1/2 pints strawberry blueberry jam and 6 - 1/2 pints of blueberry jam. I am getting up early to finish the mulberry jelly in the morning. I also have zuc and squash coming out of my ears, so I will be dehydrating tomorrow as well.


----------



## Nankipoo

Finally blanched and dehydrated Vidalia onions. Y'all are right--they are delicious for a snack.


----------



## farmersonja

Over the last week I have put up 15 half pints of strawberry jam. Only 2 jars so far have not sealed and one is spoken for from a friend. Yay!


----------



## ChristieAcres

3 pints of Strawberry Rhubarb Juice and 1 pint of Strawberry Rhubarb Sauce.

Two nights ago, I canned 5 pints of Strawberry Sauce and 4 pints of Strawberry Rhubarb Sauce.

I'll be bartering for more Strawberries!


----------



## Txsteader

I put up 5 jars of strawberry jam yesterday. Also made a jar of okra pickles for the fridge. Okra just starting to make, so will actually can some for the pantry when they start making heavier.

Over the past 3 weeks, I've canned 3 cases of snap beans and put 4 gallons of shelled purple hull peas, 3 gallons of snap beans, 6 gallon bags of corn-on-the-cob & one gallon (so far) of cut okra in the freezer. 

We have a bit of a lull right now, waiting on tomatoes (eating them fresh as fast as they make), peppers and butternut squash which will all be canned and/or frozen.


----------



## SueMc

Boatload of strawberry jam.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of cubed beef. 

Dehydrating strawberries for the first time. Already made jam and we're not big jam eaters. Think the next wave of strawberries will get frozen for smoothies.


----------



## tinknal

No canning but the dehydrator is full of sulfur shelf mushrooms.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

7 Pints pickled red onions; 28 quarts green beans and 10 trays dehydrated shredded zucchini.


----------



## Homesteader

8 pints of Red LaSoda potatoes from the garden. First time growing them for us and they are delicious. Will need to can potatoes daily now.

Also, dehydrated apricots and apricot fruit leather. Only have 4 bags-full left to process!


----------



## mpennington

3 quarts and 5 pints of beef broth. Tomorrow will can 5 more pints of beef broth and fill the remainder of the canner with chicken broth in pints. I like having canned broth rather than frozen broth. It's freeing up a lot of freezer space.


----------



## GrannyG

The yellow squash is coming off....canned eight pints of yellow squash relish with jalapenos....YUM for winter....


----------



## Homesteader

8 Excaliber trays of apricot leather - yum!


----------



## Peggy

I am trying Maraschino cherries. it takes 4 days then I will can them. I hope the recipe works. I found the recipe awhile ago and have been wanting to try it out.


----------



## cajunmama

Potatoes. 7 quarts in the canner now. We harvested a lot this season but we are in a warm and humid climate so they don't keep as well as if we were further to the north. I'll do a canner load or two a week as long as I have the time and until we have a manageable amount we can store inside the house. We may even dehydrate some, as well.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Nothing to really can here yet, but my friend gave me a huge garbage full of swiss chard, so I plan to freeze it today.


----------



## mpennington

cajunmama said:


> Potatoes. 7 quarts in the canner now. We harvested a lot this season but we are in a warm and humid climate so they don't keep as well as if we were further to the north. I'll do a canner load or two a week as long as I have the time and until we have a manageable amount we can store inside the house. We may even dehydrate some, as well.


Know what you mean about warm and humid  I dehydrated sweet, golden and irish potatoes last year and have enjoyed them. It's great to have slices, cubes or powder at hand for recipes without having to peel and cut. 

We tried a small raised bed of potatoes this year. I'm going to try storing some of them in the basement and see how they do.


----------



## Homesteader

7 pints cubed potatoes from our garden. 7 pints pork 'n beans!


----------



## cajunmama

7 pints of 15 bean soup with chicken. I got the recipe from a link on this forum. I'm stocking up for quick lunches during the school year.


----------



## mizlew

During the past week have canned 11 pints green beans, 1 pint of blackeyed peas, and 10 1/2 pints of apricot jam. Simming a ham bone in crock pot overnight, will can pinto beans from dryed with the broth.


----------



## Bluebird

Seven jars of strawberry jam and 9 pints of strawberry-rhubarb sauce.


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints french fry shaped cut potatoes (canned) and 20 oz. tomato sauce to freeze.


----------



## cajunmama

Another 7 quarts of potatoes. This weekend is going to be busy, cajundad wants to can spaghetti sauce and maybe even taco soup.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

17 pints squash and 7 pints new potatoes.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

9 pints of bread & butter pickles and 18 half pint jars of apricot jam.


----------



## mpennington

Several excalibur trays of cubed potatoes and one of corn. Have beef bones roasting to make beef broth that will be canned later in the week.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of beets today and several trays of scallions while the yogurt cultured yesterday. 

I haven't had luck with cubed potatoes in the dehydrator, they all molded. But also haven't tried to perfect it. Sliced has been fine. I've just been crumbling the sliced ones for soups (before the heat wave!). Ugly looking, but work.


----------



## viggie

Strawberry Rhubarb Jam (from the ball complete book)










And a bonus pic, using it to make this weeks lunch treats: thumbprint cookies


----------



## mpennington

Vosey said:


> 8 pints of beets today and several trays of scallions while the yogurt cultured yesterday.
> 
> I haven't had luck with cubed potatoes in the dehydrator, they all molded. But also haven't tried to perfect it. Sliced has been fine. I've just been crumbling the sliced ones for soups (before the heat wave!). Ugly looking, but work.


I do 1/2" cubes peeled. Blanch for 5-7 minutes, then immerse in ice water. If I have time, I drain, then soak for a couple minutes in vitamin c water (1/8 teaspoon to 3 cups water) to set color. Dehydrate @ 125 for 8 hours or until hard. I put about 3 cups of cubes on each tray.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I put a bag of snow peas in the freezer, probably enough for two meals. I still have sugar snap producing. I'll be dehydrating zucchini chips some time this week.


----------



## mpennington

7 pints of chicken stock and 5 quarts of dark meat chicken. Did a raw pack with the bones. Don't think I'll do that again. I had purchased a 10 pound bag of leg quarters and had to cut apart to get into jars. 

I normally cook the leg quarters, then debone, cut into pieces and freeze in 2 cup containers. Next time I'll try canning pints of the cooked chicken.


----------



## cajunmama

Over the weekend, 7 quarts of marinara sauce, 7 pints of marinara, and 5 quarts of spaghetti sauce with meat. Today, 7 pints of bread and butter pickles. I only had one jar of spaghetti sauce fail to seal and we ate that yesterday. 

I still have 5 pounds of ground beef that needs some attention. Hmmmmmm........


----------



## Homesteader

8 pints french fry shaped potatoes and 7 pints "new" potatoes. Still diggin' taters from the garden!


----------



## GrannyG

6 pints of squash pickles and one of jalapeno peppers


----------



## Kristinemomof3

No canning, but I have 4.5 trays of zucchini chips and some kale chips dehydrating in my Excalibur.


----------



## Homesteader

8 half-pints and 2 pints cherry jam!


----------



## Feisty Farm

7 pints of black raspberry jelly, 10 pints mulberry jelly. Still have enough juice of raspberry and blackberry to make 56 more jars of mixed berry jelly.


----------



## chester5731

20 pints of cherries and 4 2qt jars fo cherry juice. All with free cherries. The worst part was pitting them.


----------



## hippygirl

3qts+1pt garlic dills plus the 7pts of salsa that are in the canner right now. After the kitchen cools off, I'll put up another 3 - 4pts of pepperoncini (that'll give me 16pts so far).


----------



## Cajun Arkie

5 half pints garlic cloves and 2 pints banana peppers. They are just beginning to make so hope to have a lot more.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

2 quarts & 1 pint of dill pickles and some zany zucchini pickles from Ball Complete book, not sure how many we'll end up with.


----------



## mpennington

2 quarts and 14 pints beef broth.


----------



## Southernboy

20 quarts of green beans.
View attachment 12090


----------



## Vosey

No canning today, but I froze 6 meals, plus leftovers for lunch, worth of Chinese pea pods and shelling peas. Amazing how fast those peas get away from you!


----------



## chester5731

Another 16 2qt jars of cherry juice. The cherries are done so next will be grapes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Over the weekend:
4 pts of range berry jam
4 pts mulberry jam


----------



## Rockytopsis

Dill pickles today, bread and butter the other day and last week 31 quarts of green beans and 14 quarts of potatoes.

Doing things as they come in.

Nancy


----------



## Homesteader

Over the weekend a total of 30 oz. tomato sauce for freezing.


----------



## Horseyrider

Cherries. Cherries and cherries. 

Then more cherries.

And some cole slaw.

We'll never starve.


----------



## GrannyG

Experiment today....made apple jelly....put hibiscus flowers in the jars....they had been done in a syrup, bought them from amazon.....wanted a fancy jar of jelly....LOL


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I had enough cucumbers for 5 quarts of dill pickles. I also have enough squash for some summer squash relish or something that is in one of the canning magazines from this year. I am waiting to tonight to start it since the shredded summer squash has to sit overnight in the fridge. 

I also picked up some tomato sauce to can this recipe of bbq sauce: http://www.pickyourown.org/canning_barbecue_sauce.htm


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Ok, so I got 12 1/2 pints of Yellow Summer Squash Relish.


----------



## chefed

Zucchini Pickles







[/url] Zucchini Pickles by Chef Ed, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Recently I canned 10 pints Vanilla Blueberry Pie filling, 4 quarts of dill pickle slices and 9 pints of Vanilla Blueberry Sauce. I will use the pie filling for fruit swirl coffee cake and cheesecake.


----------



## Vosey

Great idea on the zucchini pickles! Our zucchini's are just coming in and I can see we'll be inundated soon.

No canning this week, but I shelled and froze 10 dinner portions of green peas and the last of the chinese pea pods. Am going to dehydrate more scallions/spring onions today after I thin the onions.


----------



## mpennington

Browned some grass fed beef with vidalia onions, celery and red bell peppers and froze 7 meal-size portions


----------



## Peggy

canned 4 pints Dill pickles yesterday. the first time I have canned dill pickles, hope they come good.
ran out of Dill seed. I wish I would have planted dill this year. if the pickles turn out, I will be planting it next year.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Peggy said:


> canned 4 pints Dill pickles yesterday. the first time I have canned dill pickles, hope they come good.
> ran out of Dill seed. I wish I would have planted dill this year. if the pickles turn out, I will be planting it next year.


Once you plant it, it volunteers like crazy, at least mine does, I haven't had to plant it for years.


----------



## danielsumner

Last of the blackberries picked. Added to the ones in the freezer and made jelly.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I did up three containers of freezer jam, finished dehydrating some blueberries and froze about three quarts of green beans.


----------



## Homesteader

Wow we got to close to a gallon of tomato sauce into the freezer. Used the crockpot to simmer off the excess water, which worked really well!


----------



## Homesteader

13 pints Red LaSoda potatoes from the garden!


----------



## strawberrygirl

My husband and I canned 21 quarts of red beets and 6 12 oz. jars of raspberry jam on Sunday.


----------



## campfiregirl

Last week red grapes were on sale, so I made 14 qts of cheater grape juice.


----------



## blynn

Today 14 pints of pinto beans- we were out and canned beans are the ultimate convenience food around here.

Yesterday I started various herbal vinegars- white wine vinegar with thyme/rosemary, lemon basil, lavender, and lavender/lemon basil combo. Red wine vinegar with tarragon, summer savory, and oregano/marjoram. Tomorrow will start a nasturtium white wine vinegar.

On Sunday I picked 2 pounds of beans and made them into 4 pints of dilly beans. It's not much, but was the humble beginning to my canning season.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Yesterday I froze about three gallons of beans and canned three quarts of dill pickles.


----------



## mpennington

4 half pints sweet cherry jam - First time using Pomona's Pectin. Hoping it jelled  I'm going to put a jar in the refrigerator overnight and try it in the morning.


----------



## froebeli

Canned 5 Qts of Beef Stew and a Qt of Diced Chicken today...yesterday was 3 pts black jack bbq sauce, and a Qt of diced chicken...day before that was 7 qts dill pickles and then there were the 10 pints of dilled squash. I'm Pooped!


----------



## KyMama

Saturday - 42 quarts green beans, Sunday - Another 42 quarts, Monday - 49 quarts, Tuesday - 42 more and the final 18 quarts yesterday. That is all the Roma beans, we'll be picking the Tenderette beans tomorrow. At least I got today off to catch up on things around the house.


----------



## dinytcb

My computer has been messed up so I have'nt posted for awhile. In the last 3 weeks.
27 qts & 28 pts carrots ( I was gifted 90 lbs., gave away about 40 lbs.)
8 qts. chicken broth
7 pts chicken
7 1/2 pts. blackraspberry jam
6 1/2 pts. pomegranate jelly
7 1/2 pts. raspberry kiwi jelly
26 qts & 3 pts green beans
I am trying to get stuff out of my freezer before the big 4H beef sale in 2 weeks.
Today I'll be canning at least 14 more qts of green beans, with about another bushel waiting to be picked. After hardly any beans last year I'm thankful for every one!


----------



## Vosey

danielsumner said:


> Last of the blackberries picked. Added to the ones in the freezer and made jelly.


What a gorgeous kitchen! Thanks for the picture, we have an old 1970's kitchen that we're saving to remodel and your picture motivated me to start planning as I think next year is the year! 

I am in a canning lull, which is good as it is way too hot to can! Today is pesto day, hope to freeze 4 pints at least. Pick the last of the peas and freeze. Probably dehydrate zucchini as well.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

13 pints pickled banana peppers; 6 pints rotel


----------



## blynn

Last night I made six pints of dilly beans, today I made six and a half half pints of rhubarb raspberry jam, and 7 half pints of blueberry. 

I'd have made more, but the store ran out of Pomona's pectin- time to start buying in bulk, I think.


----------



## mpennington

Canned 28 half pints jam yesterday and today: 4 sweet cherry, 9 strawberry vanilla bean, 3 strawberry lemonaide, 2 balsamic-fig, 2 gingered lemon-fig, and 8 strawberry all-fruit. Really loving the Pomona's Pectin. Blynn, I've ordered a pound package of it. 

Have 5 trays of figs in the dehydrator and 8 half pints of fig syrup waiting to be canned.


----------



## froebeli

7 quarts of dill pickles and 6 pints of corned venison... headed to the beach for primitive camping and want to have all I can pre-cooked...


----------



## blynn

Woohoo! I found another box of Pomona's pectin in the back of the cupboard and have just pulled seven 12 ounce jars of blueberry jam out of the canner. I have enough for another batch of jam tomorrow, and will probably freeze the rest of the berries. (Bought 18 pounds, used up 7.5 of that so far.


----------



## KyMama

35 quarts green beans - almost done!


----------



## arnie

14 quarts of green beans and counting


----------



## Homesteader

10 pints plain tomatoes.


----------



## buckshot32000

16 pts dill pickles


----------



## Kristinemomof3

No canning, but we butchered 12 chickens for our freezer(actually killed 48 between a few families.). I kept all of the feet to make chicken stock out of. I will clean them up tonorrow and freeze them for now.


----------



## blynn

One 12 ounce and 6 eight ounce blueberry/rhubarb jams.

Four half pints of oregano/marjoram red wine vinegar, 2 half pints nasturtium white wine vinegar, 2 half pints thyme/rosemary white wine vinegar- these were experiments and they turned out good! More herbal vinegars to come.


----------



## Vosey

Ended up with 4 pints of pesto in the freezer (and LOTS more basil still out in the garden), 3 - 1/2 gallons of mustard crock pickles and testing 3 pints of Zuni Cafe zucchini pickles.


----------



## mpennington

No canning today. Have some grapes and stock vegetables in dehydrator and boiling down fig syrup to can later. DH picking more figs tomorrow


----------



## MNMamaBear

I made a few jars of blackberry jam -- we picked 2 qts of wild blackberries which was just enough for two batches of jam. My very first canning/jam making experience


----------



## mpennington

Welcome MNMamaBear. Your jam looks great.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

9 pints of dill pickle relish in the canner right now. Not sure how it will turn out, I just reread the recipe and it was supposed to be white wine vinegar and I used distilled. Oops.


----------



## unregistered5595

14 quarts of green beans, 16 pints of jams--strawberry w/pectin, strawberry w/o pectin, plum-apple, apricot, plum-peach.
and the beans have only just begun!


----------



## blynn

Hey MNMamaBear- that is some good looking jam! I wonder if I am too late to pick any blackberries, have not had a chance this year- always nice to see a fellow Minnesotan on HT.


----------



## MNMamaBear

Thanks  We just picked these 2 days ago from a wild blackberry patch. It looked to me like there were going to be plenty of berries ripening still. We're located in SE Minnesota



blynn said:


> Hey MNMamaBear- that is some good looking jam! I wonder if I am too late to pick any blackberries, have not had a chance this year- always nice to see a fellow Minnesotan on HT.


----------



## mpennington

6 half pints of fig syrup.


----------



## arnie

1/2 runner beans ; I like to add a chunk of cured side meat to each jar .I have to up the processing time but it makes the beans much more flavorful


----------



## mpennington

Jammimg again  12 half-pints
2 Balsamic fig
2 Gingered lemon fig
5 Chocolate cherry
3 Blueberry


----------



## Homesteader

mpennington, chocolate cherry jam? Please tell us about that!


----------



## mpennington

Homesteader said:


> mpennington, chocolate cherry jam? Please tell us about that!


It's a new recipe. We purchased a case of dark cherries and are jamming. Spoon licking was yummy - think dark chocolate covered cherries. Haven't tried processed and cold yet. 

Used Pomona's pectin recipe included in box of pectin. Sweet Cherry, cooked recipe - low sugar or honey. I used 1 cup coconut sugar as have grandchild that can't tolerate regular sugar. Added 1/3 cup organic, raw, cacao powder (pricey, but well worth every penny). Could use regular cocoa powder, but the raw organic was what my daughter had available. I'm buying some now and keeping for "treat" purposes.


----------



## myminifarm

Last night 8 pints of Bread & Butter Pickles


----------



## mpennington

Homesteader said:


> mpennington, chocolate cherry jam? Please tell us about that!


Double posted. Sorry


----------



## Homesteader

Thanks mpennigton - that sounds yummy!


----------



## Homesteader

Six pints plain tomatoes.


----------



## katlupe

14 pints of dried beans and 16 pints of black eyed peas.


----------



## katydidagain

A pint of salsa verde. Hey, it's just me living here and I can't find canning tomatoes or I'd be filling the bazillion quarts I have waiting.


----------



## Southernboy

Eight half pints of blackberry jelly


----------



## Homesteader

Five 15 oz. each bags to freeze tomato sauce from the garden!


----------



## Horseyrider

Chicken stock and sweet pickles. But not together.


----------



## Osiris

Hey folks, Just got an email from Lehmans. They've got canning lids in bulk! About 354 regulars and 288 wide mouth. No plastic bpa center either. 
https://www.lehmans.com/p-2831-bulk-canning-dome-lids.aspx?utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_content=13_July_26a&utm_campaign=You%20Said%20It!&
-comes to about 9cents a piece. Keep up the cannin' !
I'm seriously thinking about getting an order.


----------



## Vosey

4 trays of zucchini and 5 of green onions in the dehydrator.


----------



## katlupe

12 quarts of green and wax beans. That makes a total of 22 so far. I like to mix them together, they look pretty in the jars.


----------



## blynn

Five jars of maple-vanilla-peach jam, and five jars of lightly spiced honey-cinnamon vanilla peach jam. That was last night- today I'm just going to skin, freeze and slice the other half of the case of peaches. More blueberries coming tomorrow.


----------



## Vosey

3 quarts of dill pickles (I ran out of dill!) but at least I used up a few cucumbers. 

Yesterday also made 6 pints of pesto, which brings the total to 10. Realized that's a lot of pesto for 2 of us! So now the dehydrator is full of basil. 

Am about to embark on sour mustard crock pickles for DH to use up the 40+ cukes picked yesterday. And I found 3 more this morning in the garden!


----------



## Southernboy

7 quarts of maters ( yep we call em maters in the south ) and 8 half pints of apple butter.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

18 quarts tomato juice, 11 pints squash relish, 6 pints jalapenos, 3 pints pickled okra


----------



## donnam

I did 17 quarts of red potatoes yesterday and will be starting on the sauerkraut tomorrow.


----------



## Homesteader

15 pints cubed potatoes. DH harvested the last of the spuds Sunday. Only have left little golf ball sized that I am not going to try to peel! These pints were a mix of Red LaSoda, Russet and Purple Majesty.


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 quarts of sliced apples (unsweetened except for organic raisins in a few of them) and 5 pints of Dungeness Crab meat (it is crabbing season right now).


----------



## Karenrbw

Canned 27 pints of sweet corn and 72 pints of peaches.


----------



## Guest

7/28 & 7/29 2013

16-pints Chili

19-qt's Tomato sauce w/ meat

1-qt Chili

Dehydrated parsley from garden.


----------



## hippygirl

7 qts of potatoes and 8 pts of pickle relish.

Tomorrow I'm going to try my hand at dehydrating potatoes.


----------



## ChristieAcres

3 more pints of crab, more apples tomorrow, but won't be canning anything else until more starts maturing in my garden. My posts will probably be just crab & apples for awhile... I am drying herbs, however. Right now, Chocolate Mint.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is my new baby All American Canner, the smallest one they make. This is perfect for small batches, especially for seafood one doesn't do in bulk. It takes quite a while to shell crab. We can keep 5 Dungeness and 6 Red Rock per person per License. Since we are both licensed, crabbing a lot, and getting our limit on Dungeness, this adds up to a lot of crab. One day totals about 5 pints.


----------



## mpennington

5 trays of sliced carrots dehydrating above 16 jars of yogurt. Hadn't even thought of dehydrating while I was making yogurt until someone mentioned it on a thread. What a great idea! 

A bit like the suggestion in one of my canning books to do a test batch on syrup for canning fruit. I'm switching to fruit sweet (concentrated pear juice and unsweetened pineapple syrup) sweetened syrup this year to accommodate a grandchild's allergy to processed sugar. Two years ago I had canned 28 quarts of pears changing the sweetness level with each batch from apple juice, light syrup, and extra light syrup, before we decided we liked the ultra light syrup. Suggestion was to prepare a small portion of syrup (1/4 to 3/4 cup), prepare 2 1/2 cups fruit as though canning, add 2 teaspoons lemon juice and then cook all together covered until fruit is soft. This way I can taste the results and make any changes before committing to an entire batch.

Our pears are almost ready so I'm running a test batch tomorrow to determine amount of fruit sweet I'll add to water and lemon. Everyone else may already do this, but was a light bulb moment for me


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 Qts of Apple Cider. I can all my fruit without sugar, but add organic raisins to my apple slices, along with spices. Everyone who drinks my Apple Cider thinks it is delicious and plenty sweet with zero sugar. For those who make their own Apple Cider, one can use that for sweetening other fruits. Sugar is out of my diet, so that is why I don't use it canning.


----------



## mpennington

lorichristie said:


> Everyone who drinks my Apple Cider thinks it is delicious and plenty sweet with zero sugar. For those who make their own Apple Cider, one can use that for sweetening other fruits.


Your apple cider sounds yummy. I've been using reduced unsweetened apple cider in my pear butter for years and it works really well. Just discovered Pomona's Pectin and am really having fun trying various types of jams and preserves without sugar. Haven't tried making my own apple cider.


----------



## blynn

Over the last few days, made 7 jars of blueberry-vanilla jam, then 7 jars of pickled garlic, though the last flcouple were mostly brine. (It makes a great salad dressing base.)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

6 quarts and 1 pint of tomatoes out of my garden today.

I showed my son what I did, and he said:
"You know what I call that?"
I said "what"
He said "A start".

I love that boy more than air.


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 Qts of chunked cinnamon apples so far.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just finished canning my last 3 Qts of chunked cinnamon apples (Yellow Transparent). It will likely be around a month before our other apple varieties ripen.


----------



## Nankipoo

14 quarts beef stew. DH practically begged me this morning to do another 14 qts today. He's as Sam's right now picking up fresh ingredients.

Dried thin cantaloupe slices for first time, delicious.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

100 lbs of tuna. It is an all day project. Thankful it will last a few years.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of chunky mustard pickles from the Ball Preserving book, the only recipe I could find that called for field cucumbers of which we have WAY too many.


----------



## Nankipoo

11 more qts of beef stew. Waiting for box of peaches from truck farm to ripen.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

100 lbs fresh tuna.


----------



## chester5731

Ten pints of carrots from the garden and 27 1/2 pounds of cabbage into saurkraut that won't be ready to be canned for a little while.


----------



## Nankipoo

11 pints peaches and 4 pints peach syrup.


----------



## wannabechef

Gonna can some pears that were given to me by one of my customers.

6qts canned, added a dash of cinnamon to each jar.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## blynn

Six pints of dill pickle spears, two pints of lavender white wine vinegar, four half pints of tarragon red wine vinegar.


----------



## wannabechef

chester5731 said:


> Ten pints of carrots from the garden and 27 1/2 pounds of cabbage into saurkraut that won't be ready to be canned for a little while.


Can you share you canning recipe for kraut? I am fermenting 5lbs to try and if I like it I will ferment more and can it.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BusyMama

Going to be canning sauerkraut in a few minutes and probably peaches tomorrow.


----------



## Homesteader

Five pints boneless skinless chicken breasts. Froze several bags of cooked chicken. Froze 32 oz. of chicken stock that it created. Now am working on freezing what would be the equivalent of 5 pints of small fingerling potatoes.


----------



## wannabechef

Kroger has boston butts on sale for $1.29lb so to stick with my tradition I will be buying 100lbs canning some, freezing, grinding and cubing.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PackerBacker

49.5 quarts applesauce.:dance:


----------



## mpennington

7 half pints all fruit plum jam


----------



## Vosey

6 pints of bread and butter pickles (barely made a dent in all the cucumbers we have!)
7 half pints of peach jam


----------



## doingitmyself

PackerBacker said:


> 49.5 quarts applesauce.:dance:


I went and picked a 5 gallon bucket of awesome apples and canned 8 quarts. I thought i did good, till i read your 49 qts.


----------



## PackerBacker

doingitmyself said:


> I went and picked a 5 gallon bucket of awesome apples and canned 8 quarts. I thought i did good, till i read your 49 qts.


You did good.

8 quarts is awesome.:nanner:


----------



## Candace

12 pints of peaches, 12 half pints peach honey.

Tomorrow grape jam. Yum!


----------



## blynn

9 pints of garlic dill slices, 2 half pints lemon basil white wine vinegar, two half pints marjoram red wine vinegar.

Tomorrow- kraut making commences.


----------



## Nankipoo

Blanched and froze 10 lbs of summer squash and 6 lbs turnips a couple of days ago. Yesterday DH and I canned 30 pts green grapes. Froze another 5 lbs. red and green grapes.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of peaches, some with vanilla pods, 7 half pints of peaches with spiced rum and some with vanilla as well and 7 quarts of potatoes. And DH picked a gallon of blackberries and put them in the dehydrator with no help from me!


----------



## doingitmyself

I pressure canned 5 1/2 quarts of tomatoes juice. How can it take half a day to do this i feel like im moving in slow motion? Gotta figure how to get it done a little quicker, i love canning an all but it seems like just can't get in the groove or something. Lots of time waiting on stuff to gt hot, then time to let stuff cool off...


----------



## Vosey

doingitmyself said:


> I pressure canned 5 1/2 quarts of tomatoes juice. How can it take half a day to do this i feel like im moving in slow motion? Gotta figure how to get it done a little quicker, i love canning an all but it seems like just can't get in the groove or something. Lots of time waiting on stuff to gt hot, then time to let stuff cool off...


I'm still learning how to do it more efficiently too. It seems it takes way longer than the time I think it should. It makes a big difference to get all the water on and heating at the very beginning, wash the jars, have them all ready hot in the water and then do the prep work. It takes a lot of pots and bowls too! And make sure all of your tools are out and ready. Probably the same amount of time, but you feel more organized!


----------



## Nankipoo

Today, processed 24 pints fresh blueberries (Aldi's 99 cts per pint), 7 pints canned, remainder frozen. Zucchini 5 trays dehydrated, 4lbs frozen. Summer squash 7 lbs frozen. Everything is on sale at the same time.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Canned 5 pints of fresh caught, cooked, shelled Hood Canal Dungeness Crab. This time, I added 1/2t of Coconut Oil to each pint. I'll label these jars for a taste comparison. For the record, that is 8.5 Crabs, 1/2" to 1" over the limit. Local price per Crab. at Costco, is $15.00, so these 5 pints represent $127.50. Our cost to get them was $20.00 (fuel for our boat/bait). That is only what I canned, however; we actually caught 10 crab ($150 retail value). I like to sometimes compare what we would have had to pay for what we catch. 

On speed of canning? I just developed a system that works for me, not necessarily others as we all have our own way of doing things. Yes, get all your supplies out and consider ways to multi-task. While I am prepping what I will can, I am heating water on the stove, also heat my jars in the oven, then pour the boiling water on lids/rings/seals (Tattlers). I then start heating my pressure canner on low heat, just to warm the water. Depending on what I am canning, will do a few jars or all the jars at once (like for crab). I clean rims after removing air bubbles, then seal with hot Tattlers, finger tight. I turn up the heat on my AA pressure canner until the water is just hot, not boiling, then put all the hot jars in, place the lid on, seal that baby (smallest AA for canning meats) then pressure can. It took me only 10 minutes to prep the pints of Crab, so thought that was good for time. DH did help me shell the Crab, didn't time that. He usually takes 10 minutes per Crab. I never timed myself, am a lot faster now...practice!


----------



## TrailFarmgirl

4 pints of vanilla peaches. 3 pints and 7 quarts of plain peaches. A dehydrator full of peaches and pluots. Froze 6 stalks of rhubarb.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Your post reminded me to harvest my Rhubarb again, time to can it, too!


----------



## blynn

No actual canning yesterday, but chopped up 25 lbs of cabbage for a batch of kraut, poured off a gallon of honey wine into its fermentation jug, and for kicks started a 2 liter bottle of ginger ale to use up some ginger root that had been in the fridge too long.


----------



## mpennington

QUOTE=doingitmyself;6696153]I pressure canned 5 1/2 quarts of tomatoes juice. How can it take half a day to do this i feel like im moving in slow motion? Gotta figure how to get it done a little quicker, i love canning an all but it seems like just can't get in the groove or something. Lots of time waiting on stuff to gt hot, then time to let stuff cool off...[/QUOTE]

It does that a while to get into the grove  As others have mentioned it helps to have a plan. I've just finished setting up to can pear sauce. Have the counters clear, sink empty, washed jars 3/4's full of water in the water bath canner with the water level about 3/4's up on the jars, lids in a small saucepan on a burner near by, my canning tools on a towel covered counter next to the stove, a stockpot for pears on the burner next to the counter, and a pan on the back burner to heat extra water in case it's needed.

My DH and I will peel, core, and quarter the pears and place in acidulated water. Working with about 20 pounds today. We save peels to dehydrate for fiber powder and any bruised parts for compost. We work on large plastic cutting boards I place plastic grocery bags in the containers that we peel into and the container for compost - saves on washing. 

When we've almost finished peeling, I turn on the burners under all the pots (adding a little of some type of liquid to the stockpot) and fill the sink with soapy watet. I will let the jars boil for 10 minutes with the lid on the canner, then turn down heat to a bare simmer to hold hot jars. I drain the pears then add to the stockpot. While they cook down, I put peels onto dehydrator sheets, put cutting boards, bowls and tools into soapy water and wash down the floor if the pears are particularly juicy.

Sounds like a lot of steps, but only takes about 15 minutes to set up at the beginning and by the time I have the peels in the dehydrator and dishes in the sink, pears are simmering. I take jars out of the water bath one at a time, pouring hot water from the jars back into the canner, fill, wipe lids, etc., and return to the canner. Since water is already simmering, it doesn't take long for the water to come up to a boil. And I have boiling water on the back burner to add if needed to top off.

I do pretty much the same process for pressure cannning, just don't start with as much water in the canner. Of course every product is a bit different, but basically by the time I have everything in the canner, the kitchen is fairly clean and I can sit down with a cup of tea while things process. Then can start another batch with clean tools. 

Sorry for the book - hope this helps.


----------



## ChristieAcres

My Crab:


----------



## mpennington

3 quarts pear sauce as the first step toward pear butter, one quart pear juice (really sweet) and 9 trays dehydrated pear peels which filled a quart jar - looks like I've been picking up twigs in the yard.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I am finishing up 11 quarts of pasta sauce.


----------



## ChristieAcres

mpennington said:


> 3 quarts pear sauce as the first step toward pear butter, one quart pear juice (really sweet) and 9 trays dehydrated pear peels which filled a quart jar - looks like I've been picking up twigs in the yard.


Soon, our Asian Pears will ripen and we got a bumper crop out there! I prefer this pear variety dehydrated.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

7 quarts tomato juice, 6 - 12 ounce jars onions and peppers in beef broth, 7 pints beef and beef broth, 5 pints and one half gallon pickled jalapenos.


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday blanched and froze 20 lbs turnips. Love me some turnips.

Our local Menards has canning jars on sale, box of 12 Ball wide mouth pint jars with bands and lids for $6.99. Ad says all canning jars on sale.


----------



## Homesteader

One pint of sweet peppers, went straight into the fridge though. Froze some leftover chicken. Am simmering up broth from the bones from that - will probably freeze. I think I'm too tired to can up the beans I have soaked, so I think I'll cook them up quick in just broth or stock and freeze them!


----------



## arnie

here in sw va my town has a homesteders paridice in the local cannery with all the tools grinders corn cutters steam heated giant pots a butcher shop all for community members to use . instead of sending toy cars to drive about on mars our government should have one of these in every small town . I canned 20 dozen sweet corn in tin cans .but could have brought my own jars as a cooking farmer-amature chefn baker , I was in heavin ladies were making applebutter'peaches, canning beans ,tomatoes,beets and krout every one helping each other and enjoying conversation all the tools and machines are there along with stainless steel tables and sinks to make big jobs go easy .


----------



## mpennington

Oh my - how awesome! Wish our town had something like this


----------



## Jan in CO

Good job, Arnie! We do have one owned by the LDS church that folks can arrange to use, but I haven't done so yet. Yesterday I did a batch of pasta sauce and a small batch of apricot syrup. Today a batch of salsa.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Wow Arnie that is super. I think that would be so cool to do - everybody helping everybody. Agree every small town should have one.


----------



## arnie

:ashamed:


lorichristie said:


> 7 pints of Pork Lard. Here are the Pics of Lard & Cracklings:


 the secret to wonderful flaky pie crust :runforhills:


----------



## ChristieAcres

arnie said:


> :ashamed:
> the secret to wonderful flaky pie crust :runforhills:


Yes, it is, and DH makes wonderful pies :thumb: Now that other statement...



> *no low fat inggredents*


It is whole fat, real, butter, lard, and cream for us! We eat a modified Paleo type diet...nummy food and eat as much as we want (do limit ourselves a bit on the high fast stuff, however).


----------



## Cajun Arkie

16 pints baby lima beans and still doing tomatoes and jalapenos and bell peppers as they come in plus putting up okra.


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday 10 lbs of sweet red grapes to freezer, 9 trays summer squash to dehydrator, 8 half pints blueberry jam, 3 more pints blueberries to freezer. Aldi's still has blueberries this weekend 99 cts per pint.

Today more turnips, 4 trays to dehydrate, 5 trays to freeze, and cooked up a big mess of them. Also 4 trays parsnips to freezer, and 2 big beautiful cauliflowers cut up, blanched, and frozen.

I do love okra. We got a case of frozen cut okra a few months ago from our local GFS store, dehydrated about 20 lbs. It rehydrates really well for soup and for okra and tomatoes. Yum.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Today I'm just cooking down tomatoes. I have a pot of tomato & basil (with garlic & onion) and another pot of just tomatoes cooking down. Will store them in the fridge overnight, ladle off the excess water, heat them up and can them.

I prefer the overnight method of removing excess water to spending all afternoon burning up fuel and fearing the mater will scorch.

So far this year (and I'm counting back to January when I've started) I've put up:

7 pints beef
39 pints sauerkraut
28 quarts chicken
4 pints chx gizzards & hearts
8 pints mushrooms
11 pints peaches
25 pints, 4 quarts dill garlic pickles
12 pints tomato juice
12 pints salsa verde
19.5 pints salsa rojo
15 pints stewed tomato sauce

Have about 20 lbs of tomatoes I'm working with right now.

Need something new to do with the cucumbers ... have enough dill/garlic and bread & butter pickles .... suggestions???

do we have a current thread for showing off your canning??


----------



## Kristinemomof3

18 pints of Medium Chipotle Salsa & 4 pints & 5 odd sized jars of habanero hot chipotle salsa!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

3 qts kosher dill pickles, 2 qts spiced dilly beans.
Earlier this week, 2 pints tomato sauce and 4 pints spaghetti sauce.
And have blanched and frozen 9 more qts of green beans.


----------



## blynn

Today, seven pints of yellow plum tomato salsa with hot peppers. And a big bowl leftover for the fridge, yum! It's fruity, spicy, tasty stuff!

Yesterday started a batch of fermented dills- never made them before so looking forward to the experiment.


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of plum chutney. One of my co-workers has 6 plum trees and isn't canning this year, it's a windfall for me!


----------



## blynn

Today I made seven pints of red tomato/hot pepper salsa and six and a half pints of garlic dill coins.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

5 pints tomato juice
6 pints tomato-basil sauce
7 pints tomato sauce


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I don't have time to can today, but threw 3 gallons of tomatoes in the freezer and have about four more gallons on my deck ripening.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Few more qts of green beans in the freezer (I really wish I had a pressure canner)
Another batch of peach jam, and just finished making 2 gallons of tomato juice.
Juice is just in fridge till Thursday when I'm off work again. At that point I will do more layers, then boil it all down to sauce and can it.


----------



## Rockytopsis

A friend had more figs than she could use and gave me a huge bowl of them and I had enough to make fig jam and it turned out great. The recipe came from my Univ. of Georgia canning guide.

Nancy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

22 jars of oven roasted tomato marinara sauce.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Got a late start, 6 pints of green beans are still in the pressure canner. I'll probably be canning apples tomorrow (Gravensteins).


----------



## chester5731

Yesterday was 5 quarts and 40 pints of peaches.


----------



## wannabechef

Yesterday 13 quarts and 10 pints of brunswick stew. Today I canned 2 pints of a franks hot sauce recipe made from my ceyenne peppers.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## blynn

Today, four half pints (and one little four ouncer!) of peach/cherry jam.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

9 pints pears


----------



## danielsumner

A dozen wide mouth pints of pear halves. A lot more to do. Going to put the rest up in wide mouth pint and 1/2 jars.


----------



## CCCC

10 Pints of Sweet Lime Pickles-Hope they taste as good as they look.


----------



## chester5731

Did another 10 pints of peaches. They were a little shy of being fully ripe so I hope they turn out OK.


----------



## wannabechef

chester5731 said:


> Did another 10 pints of peaches. They were a little shy of being fully ripe so I hope they turn out OK.


They will be fine, I canned a few that were as hard as a rock...once processed I coulnt tell a ripe one from a rock hard one.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## PackerBacker

Canned a dozen quarts of greens beans and blanched and froze the balance of the two 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Osiris

Did 12 Qts and 4 Pts of applesauce on Saturday. (4 in Blue jars) All tight as a drum. Had to empty out my freezer because apple season is upon us.


----------



## strawberrygirl

18 pints bread and butter pickles


----------



## Bethany89

Yesterday we canned 5 quarts of hot peppers and 3 quarts of tomato sauce (our tomatoes are coming in soooooo slow!). Today I found a recipe for faux pineapple using zucchini that we will can and then tomorrow it's green beans and triple berry jam!


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday I canned 7 pints of salsa,and 14 half pints of elderberry,apple,grape jelly.


----------



## chester5731

wannabechef said:


> They will be fine, I canned a few that were as hard as a rock...once processed I coulnt tell a ripe one from a rock hard one.
> 
> Thanks for the note of encouragment!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

13 pt of salsa  I've missed salsa!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6.5 pints salsa
1.5 pints salsa verde


----------



## blynn

5 little half pints of super hot poblano sale which will probably all fail to seal because I can't get the knack of these tattler lids.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bynn, sorry to hear that 

4 quarts of green beans. Otherwise, made up two pots of applesauce (Gravenstein), but didn't can it as planned. Will can about half tomorrow and the rest will be for apple butter.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Yesterday was 11 pints roasted tomatos, 18 pints tomato soup, and 3 pints jalapenos. Today the rest of the peppers (poblano, anehiem and padron's) will go into the dehydrator.


----------



## Werforpsu

7 quarts of peaches and 6 half pints of peach jelly were canned 2 days ago. They joined the 7 quarts of tomatoes in the pantry


----------



## 354508

Yesterday I canned my first thing ever! I put up 4 pints of meatless spaghetti sauce.


----------



## ChristieAcres

14 pints of Gravenstein Applesauce. Tomorrow, I am picking the rest of the apples off that tree and then deciding what else to make.


----------



## chester5731

Last night 20 pints and 7 quarts of red haven peaches.


----------



## strawberrygirl

48 pints carrots plus shredded and froze 44 cups


----------



## Bethany89

today - 12 pints of green beans. I got a big bag of pears so I think I will make some pear sauce for the kidlets


----------



## Vosey

5 pints and one 1/2 pint of dill relish. 

Just picked 10 lbs green beans, am ready to pressure can and freeze some, but HUGE thunderstorms are rolling in. Think I'll wait until tomorrow : )


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

4quarts tomato sauce, froze 5 quarts green beans


----------



## Cajun Arkie

10 pints salsa, 5 pints hot and spicy tomato juice


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Thawing out about 70 lb of beef to can. Getting freezer ready for the next steer going to freezer campl


----------



## Vosey

7 pints of green beans and froze 10 dinner's worth, barely made a dent in the pile! And now I have other things I have to go do : (


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Didnt can, but did freeze 4.5 dozen ears of sweetcorn.


----------



## Nankipoo

This afternoon, canned 8 half-pints raspberry syrup, 5 half-pints blueberry syrup, and 5 half-pints strawberry syrup. Tonight, Blue Bell vanilla ice cream with fruit syrups. Yum!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

8 pints red-hot spiced Apple rings.
This evening will blanch and freeze about 6 or 7 qt bags of green beans.


----------



## ChristieAcres

5 pints and 1 half pint of Gravenstein Applesauce.


----------



## Vosey

Froze another 12 meals of green beans. Wanted to can some as well but ran out of time. 4 trays of green peppers in with the yogurt (in the dehydrator!) this morning as well.


----------



## Nankipoo

Peaches today, canned 14 pints and put a quart directly in the fridge. Then made another Blue Bell ice cream run.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

8 jars blackberry jam so far. Pretty decent probability more beans will find their way into the freezer later today as well.


----------



## Vosey

6 pints of green beans, 3 pints and one half pint of plum sauce.


----------



## MickieN

Chicken soup - 3 quarts & 8 pints. Tomorrow, 15 lbs of pears. 


"I've got to get back to the land and set my soul free."


----------



## KyMama

13 quarts of peaches. Yummy!


----------



## Vosey

Managed to also squeak out 3 quarts of "V-8" juice for DH.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 quarts of Gravenstein Apple Pie Filling or Crisp... There is 1 full and a 3/4 full quart of the same thing in the fridge, which I will can tomorrow.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I put in the freezer 3 quart bags of yellow cling peaches and 5 1/2 quart bags full of white flesh peaches, both given to me by different people. The white will go into fruit leather this winter and the yellow to recipes. I also have 8 gallons of tomatoes cooking down for sauce. I want to do more salsa, but need to get onions & green peppers. I'll be doing tomatoes all week.

I ended up with 12 pints of sauce.


----------



## PackerBacker

21 pints of stewmatoes


----------



## mpennington

I'm cleaning out the produce drawer. Dehydrating four trays celery and 4 trays carrots. Trivia for the day: 1 pound carrots, 1/4" sliced, fit on 1 excalibur tray. Peels for same fill another tray  Blanched the carrots in the MW as I do vidalia onions: in a zip lock bag with couple tablespoons water for 2-3 minutes. Worked really well.


----------



## ChristieAcres

17 pints of green beans, then canning Crab (fresh caught by us out of the Hood Canal).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Testing timestamp


----------



## wannabechef

Yesterday was a franks hot sauce clone from my ceyenne pepper plants.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

22 pints cubed beef
3 pints cubed pork
11 pints ground beef

13 half pints & 12 qtr pints mushrooms (portabella & button)
4 trays dehydrated portabellas (a little less than a gallon)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Last night, I canned 5 1/2 pints of crab (lemon juice, vinegar, coconut oil, and water). In addition, 4 1/2 pints of Gravenstein Applesauce, 1 pint & 1 quart of the same.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I didn't can anything, but I've been digging potatoes from the garden. So far I'm at 4 bushels. 1 more row to dig.

This was a bumper crop year. I'll have plenty to give away.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Why not can them Gretchen Ann? 

just 6 pints of tomatoes today.


----------



## strawberrygirl

11 quarts of sauce


----------



## 259.

Not just today, but this month: apple sauce, apple butter, plum jelly, plum jam, prunes, apricot jam, Hawthorn jelly, pectin, apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Been a good day:
5 and 1/2 pts of blueberry jam
6 pt of range berry jam
8 pt hot pepper butter mustard
6 qt of sauerkraut started.


----------



## mpennington

Made pear sauce, but it's too hot to can. So made five 15 inch pear sauce fruit leathers. When it's cooler, I'll rehydrate the leather with strained pear juice and make pear butter.


----------



## Evons hubby

What did I can today? nuthin! I went fishin instead with my father in law, between us we caught 6 nice keepers (rainbow and brown trout in the 14 to 16 in range) had two for supper and put 4 in the freezer. The cats are still layin on the porch rubbing their stuffed tummies and purring.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I didn't can anything. Instead, I finished labeling, and putting all my canned food away. While putting all the newest jars away, I organized them all, and also rotated last year's leftover canned food. When I was done, I stepped back and looked at all the jars. Yes, there was a big smile on my face... Then, I went out and took a few pics of my fruit trees. Down to my last bucket of Gravenstein Apples, next are the Plums, then the Asian Pears, and a few weeks later...Liberty and King Apples. Somewhere in all this, I need to make fermented Sauerkraut! Crabbing ends Sept 2nd, so soon I'll be done canning Crab.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

This week 7 pints coleslaw, 10 pints black beans, 7 pint and a half jars of pinto beans and 14 half-pints of apple butter.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

25 pints of ground beef.

Freezer is cleaned out for this year's steer going to freezer camp!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

3 quarts chili sauce ; tomato sauce with garlic, onions, bell pepper, chili powder and ground cumin.
3 quarts kosher dill pickle spears
2 quarts hamburger sliced dill pickles
3 pints hamburger sliced dill pickles
3 gallons green beans blanched and in freezer.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

R. said:


> Not just today, but this month: apple sauce, apple butter, plum jelly, plum jam, prunes, apricot jam, Hawthorn jelly, pectin, apple cider vinegar.


Very curious on this, how do you make pectin? I assume from apples? What is the process?


----------



## Kristinemomof3

8 quarts of crushed tomatoes and 20 pints of tomato soup. I am running out of pint jars. I may have to buy more.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Very curious on this, how do you make pectin? I assume from apples? What is the process?



Watching for answer!


I'm also rendering lard today. I might be finished by day light!! :shocked:


----------



## bluebird2o2

Day before yesterday 8 pints of salsa,today 21 pints of tomatoes with onions and, green peppers .


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Not really any canning today. Was going to do another batch of spiced apple rings, but instead did a batch of egg noodles, 4 loaves of bread and now baking a dozen bagels.


----------



## Werforpsu

8 quarts of peaches, 2 pints of peaches, 4 quarts of peach pie filling, 5 pints of peach pie filling and a peach pie (that didn't get canned of course).

It was supposed to be 6 pints, but a broken jar occurred for the first time in my life.

The 3 year old helped :hair


----------



## mpennington

2 pints, 1 half pint pear slices, used the pear juice I drained from pear sauce and added 1 tablespoon fruit sweet per cup of juice. It's too sweet; had couple of cups left; I'll add more juice to the base for tomorrow's batch.

Have 3 pear sauce fruit leathers, 2 pear peels and cores fruit leathers and 1 tray cubed pears in the dehydrator. This is the first year I've dehydrated the pear sauce. Started as a save for a quart and a half-pint of pear sauce that sealed, then unsealed the day I water bathed them. I didn't want to reprocess as wasn't sure why had come unsealed as others in same canner load stayed sealed; so I dehydrated instead. DH has already eaten those fruit leathers whic were really good. I'm hiding these to make pear butter from later when it's cooler. Really like the dehydrating process better than water bath for the pear sauce.

Oh, I checked recipe I had used for the pear sauce (from PickYourOwn.org) against instructions on the nchfp.uga.edu site. The recipe called for 1/4" head space. NCHFP instructions called for 1/2" head space. I'm checking the rest of the jars from that batch frequently to be sure they stay sealed. I like the basic idea of the PickYourOwn.org recipe though which is a two step process for pear butter using pear sauce as the first step.


----------



## sss3

Do you make pear cores and peels leathers for animals or what?


----------



## danielsumner

14 pints of Okra in the freezer. Oh how I love Okra.


----------



## mpennington

Sandra Spiess said:


> Do you make pear cores and peels leathers for animals or what?


I powder the leathers as needed and use powder for additional fiber in quick breads and smoothies. In previous years, I have dehydrated by laying the peels on the dehydrator sheets per Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook. However, this year I already had my VitaMix in use for the pear sauce, so added about 1/2 cup of pear juice drained from the pear sauce and pureed the peels and cores. This was a much quicker process to load the trays and took less time to dehydrate also. I cook the peels and cores down in the applesauce pot (after I've strained the pear quarters out) for about 20 minutes and save the rendered juice along with the pear sauce juice to use when I can pear slices.

I do remove the seeds as everything I've read lists pear seeds as dangerous to humans and animals.


----------



## Riverdale

14 q of potatoes
9 p of blueberries
15 q of mixed veggies
6 Â½ pints of pork sausage
10 p of green beans

for this weekend's 'marathon' :goodjob:


----------



## Riverdale

And if we get more jars, maybe some more pickled peppers :bouncy:


----------



## mpennington

More pears: 3 pear sauce leathers, 2 peel and core leathers and 2 trays of slices.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

6 jelly jars of pepper jelly, 18 pints sb canning condensed tomato soup, I thought it was going to be about 9 pints.


----------



## Nankipoo

Froze peach slices from the last few peaches I found. Bought a huge local grown cantaloupe and cut it into thin slices to dehydrate, 8 trays worth. Set up 6 trays of jonagold apple slices and apple peel to dehydrate.


----------



## 354508

8 pints of sweet corn


----------



## lindamarie

I just found this forum thanks to someone in s&ep. I'm still kind of new to this whole internet thing.

I canned 68 quarts of assorted tomato stuff.
Have also put up chicken, pork, blueberries, peaches, beets and green beans. 

We are completely off grid, so I can everything. We have a root cellar and spring house but no refrigerator. Haven't had one in 13 years.

I would like to can up some baked beans but gave not found a decent recipe. Does anyone have one they would be willing to share? Thanks...

Linda


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of tomatoes with onions,green peppers and cayenne.


----------



## Vosey

lindamarie said:


> I just found this forum thanks to someone in s&ep. I'm still kind of new to this whole internet thing.
> 
> I canned 68 quarts of assorted tomato stuff.
> Have also put up chicken, pork, blueberries, peaches, beets and green beans.
> 
> We are completely off grid, so I can everything. We have a root cellar and spring house but no refrigerator. Haven't had one in 13 years.
> 
> I would like to can up some baked beans but gave not found a decent recipe. Does anyone have one they would be willing to share? Thanks...
> 
> Linda


Welcome! Everyone on here raves about Marilyn's bean recipes for canning. I believe they are posted under the recipe section, but you can also search the whole site or individual forums. You might try the cooking forum as well. If you can't find what you are looking for make a post (start a new thread) and I think you'll get many answers!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

lindamarie said:


> I just found this forum thanks to someone in s&ep. I'm still kind of new to this whole internet thing.
> 
> I canned 68 quarts of assorted tomato stuff.
> Have also put up chicken, pork, blueberries, peaches, beets and green beans.
> 
> We are completely off grid, so I can everything. We have a root cellar and spring house but no refrigerator. Haven't had one in 13 years.
> 
> I would like to can up some baked beans but gave not found a decent recipe. Does anyone have one they would be willing to share? Thanks...
> 
> Linda


Welcome, hope you will love it here. Lots of nice folks. I agree with Vosey you can find Marilyns recipes for savory pork and beans and sweet pork and beans in the Recipe section I think Page 3. I have made both and they are very good. Also try sbcanning.com they have a good baked bean recipe I think it's called Renee's Baked Beans and it is very good. 

Great to have you.


----------



## mpennington

lindamarie said:


> I would like to can up some baked beans but gave not found a decent recipe. Does anyone have one they would be willing to share? Thanks...
> 
> Linda


Welcome. I too love Marilyn's sweet baked beans. They have a permanent place in my pantry now.


----------



## Nankipoo

Blanched and dehydrated 4 trays of Vidalia onions and 8 trays of sliced carrots. Raspberries on sale again, put enough through the squeezo strainer to get 5 cups for syrup. Made applesauce for first time, used the squeezo for that too. I got the squeezo used off eBay and just love it to pieces.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

16 pints salsa, tomatoes and cayenne's in dehydrator, okra into freezer


----------



## homemaid

23 quarts of peaches and a batch of peach jam...


----------



## dndweeks

5 jars mango jam.

This was my first time making any type of jam, jelly or preserves. Seems to have turned out well.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Yesterday I chopped a lot of jalepeno peppers that are now undergoing fermentation. I'm guessing about 2 to 4 months before i make hot sauce.
Cabbage is fermenting for kraut.
Butchered my turkey yesterday. I wanted to wait till just before thanksgiving, but he has become the "barn yard bully". So he is now relaxing in Kamp Kenmore. Skinned and gutted, dressed out at 16 pounds 11 or 12 ounces.
Today I canned 6 pints of spiced Apple rings.


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of V-6 (V-8, but only 6 veggies!)
5 trays of onions in the dehydrator
4 pints blackberry jam

Had hopes for much more preserving than the above this weekend, but sometimes life gets in the way!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

22 pints chipotle salsa
3 pins extra hot chipotle salsa
19 pints tomato soup
And started another batch of fermented carrots, onions & hot peppers. Will do pepper jelly tomorrow, but am dwindling down on things.


----------



## Karenrbw

Busy day at home today. But I still managed to get 18 pints of salsa canned. House smells wonderful!


----------



## homemaid

Done 20 bags of sweet corn for the freezer...


----------



## Homesteader

"Kamp Kenmore".........(post 529).....:hysterical::grin:


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 quarts of tomatoes with onions ,celery and cayenne.


----------



## mpennington

6 trays of pear cubes in the dehydrator and 4 pints canned pear slices in pear juice.


----------



## Nankipoo

Four more pints raspberry syrup, 22 trays apples for the dehydrator.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 qts of Red Cabbage, significant only due to it being *one 15# cabbage* already used for two events (over one dozen servings each) & also servings for just 4 with the final coleslaw. I decided against Sauerkraut, as I will be making that later. Also, canned 8 pints of green beans. Since there wasn't enough for even my baby AA canner, I froze Dungeness Crab in cream. It is the end of crabbing and the start of salmon fishing...

Out in our 2nd fridge, is 12.5 gallons of Italian Plums. They are next on my list. The rest of the green cabbages can wait at least a few days. Can't be lax as the Asian Pears are ripening fast! I am going to need more canning jars...


----------



## bluebird2o2

today 7 pints salsa and 6 quarts tomatoes with cayenne and celery seeds.1 quart broke in canner what a mess.


----------



## mathchick

6 dozen (minus one ) 4-oz jars of strawberry serrano jam. 

I'm not normally this crazy - wedding favors


----------



## mpennington

More pears. 5 trays of slices and 2 peel & core leathers in the dehydrator and 3 cups reserved pear juice for the next batch of canned slices.


----------



## ChristieAcres

14 qts of Spiced Italian Plums. So far, that is about 20% of what I have harvested to can.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

37 pints white peaches. Today I get the ladder out and get to the peaches at the top of the tree for peach juice. Also picking the grapes for grape juice.


----------



## mpennington

more pears: 3 pints pear slices, 3 pear sauce fruit leathers, 2 trays cubes, 1 scrap leather and 2 cups pear juice. Also picked our largest pear this year at one pound five ounces.


----------



## blynn

7 pints salsa, 4 and a half 8oz jars of blueberry basil white wine vinegar. One half pint of lemon basil vinegar.


----------



## ChristieAcres

No canning today, but dehydrating 4 trays of Italian Plums. Tomorrow, more canning...


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I made tomato jam, 5-4oz jars & 3-8 oz jars.


----------



## Homesteader

6 pints peach jam!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

4 more quarts and 1 more pint tomato sauce


----------



## Nankipoo

Dibs and dabs of produce on special. Broccoli cooked and frozen, red grapes frozen, about a quart of tomato sauce cooked down, and more raspberry syrup canned. Life is good.


----------



## Marilyn

Oh Nankipoo, life *is* good. Qts 8-21 are in two canners plugging along as we speak. I'm putting up a beef vegetable soup that I found in the Lehman's Anniversary Cookbook. It smells wonderful, should have made 20 qts, but since I picked 7 or 8 extra pounds of tomatoes, I kept over-measuring the veggies, so that it wouldn't be too "brothy". Consequently, I had two huge stockpots full of vegetable soup. I'm too tired to finish, so the remainder is in the fridge, will start again tomorrow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Had to stop and be a doula for a birth yesterday

today:

3-1/2 quarts Peach Juice
7 quarts Grape Juice

Tomorrow ... more grape juice!

Up to 388 jars this year.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday 9 pints of salsa


----------



## Vosey

The last of the zucchini is in the dehydrator, 5 trays. On to more cucumbers, tomatoes, potatoes!


----------



## 354508

Last night 4 pints of mild salsa, and 2 pints crushed tomatoes. This morning a quart of tomato/veggie juice


----------



## mammabooh

Yesterday 20 quarts of potatoes. There are 9 quarts of beef stew in the canner right now and I'll probably do more potatoes after that.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Today, 8 pints hot salsa.
This evening, I am sending several barred rock roosters to Kamp Kenmore to chill out, and tomorrow plan on making crab Apple jelly.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints cubed potatoes and 8 half pints of sweet relish. I think I am done doing anything with cucumbers besides feeding them to the chickens!


----------



## CCCC

6 quarts and 8 pints of yellow peaches, along with 8 pints of pasta sauce.

I am rocking the canning this year, but still have me a lot to do!


----------



## strawberrygirl

27 quarts of beets


----------



## ChristieAcres

Switched gears on canning this evening, but have 4 more trays of Italian Plums in my dehydrator. DD helped me prepare the rest of the plums, so canning will ensue tomorrow.. We had to decide which recipes to use...


----------



## lindamarie

Mullerslane...how do you do your peach juice? I have bunches of peaches.

Hi all, thanks for the info about Marilyn's bean recipes.

Have been working my way through tomatoes...
14 pints of sauce yesterday and 10 pints so far today of tomato vegetable soup.

I still feel like a fish out of water on this site and the while internet thing. Only got internet about 4 months ago. Didn't even know HT existed. Felt like the way dh and I lived was not very common. Everyone has made me feel welcome on the forums that I have visited. Once again thanks&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Just pulled 9 jars of vanilla crab-Apple jelly out of the canner.


----------



## ChristieAcres

15 pints and 1 half pint of Spiced Italian Plums.


----------



## lindamarie

I did 27 pints of vegetable soup yesterday and need to work on peaches today. Anyone have recipe for peach juice?


----------



## Homesteader

7 pints of "and beans". They were supposed to be Pork and beans. I absentmindedly forgot to put the little bacon pieces in the jars. So instead I fried it up and ate it! So today they are only "and beans"!

A new recipe (to me) of Red Chile Sauce. Looks to have made about 3 cups. Will just keep in the fridge. I love love love the Mild Taco Sauce made by La Victoria. I wanted a recipe to replace it so I can have homemade. 

It is too hot for me, will reduce the cayenne pepper by half next time, but not so hot that I won't use it. It's has a much deeper flavor. I hope it stiffens up a bit though. It has some cornstarch in it, and I haven't chilled it yet but so far it's just very runny. I may add more cornstarch to the recipe if it doesn't have that thicker consistency.

Edited to add: it did come out a bit too runny so I added a cornstarch slurry to it. The consistency is now perfect!


----------



## Peggy

no canning today. just froze the quart and 1/2 of tomatoes. will get frozen tomatoes out this winter and make spagetti sauce or ketchup.


----------



## myminifarm

7 jars of Apple Jelly, Saturday 10 jars of Apple/Blackberry Jelly


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 12oz, 7 8oz, and 1 6oz jars of Plum Pecan Chutney.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lindamarie
I have a steam juicer now but I've done it without.

Pit the peaches & cut up, add a bit of water and cook down until very tender. Strain through. A wet jelly bag or fine sieve. Sweeten to tast. Fill jars with 1/4 inch headspace. Process WB for 10 minutes. 

The steam juicer makes it a lot easier. Just fill the top of the juicer with cut peaches, wait & decant the juice. 

I have an extra juicer (brand new) that I'll be listing on the barter board. 

14 quarts of grape juice yesterday ... done with grapes! !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

2 quarts, 3 pints pickled sweet banana peppers.

Harvested a boat load more of tomatoes ... think these want to be ketchup. They're going in the freezer for another day though ... just too hot today and there is no A/C here!


----------



## StaceyS

10 pints golden beets, 3 quarts corn chowder (corn in chicken broth) and 3 quarts chicken and potato chowder.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Took the day off from canning, will start up again tomorrow!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

5 quarts of okra


----------



## chester5731

14 quarts of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Working on ketchup today.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints Hot Salsa


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

2 pints, 3 half pints, 5 qtr pints ketchup

5 pints watermelon rind preserves.


----------



## ChristieAcres

12 Pints of Spiced Tomato Sauce with onions, garlic, and zucchini.


----------



## StaceyS

3 quarts ham & potato soup base, I've got the bug  I have a 3 quart or 5 pint electric pressure canner, so I am doing one load a night now...


----------



## Homesteader

7 pints of Angus beef roast chunks in beef broth. 

A 5.36 lb. roast plus three 14.5 oz. cans of beef broth yielded 7 pints! Total cost 2.90 per jar. Each jar will make a dinner for the two of us. Not bad!


----------



## Evons hubby

No canning today here, but I did get this years kraut (three gallons) put in baggies which are sitting in the freezer chilling out.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

9 quart jars and 4 pint jars of tomato sauce.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

5 pints carrots

Off to go pick my apple trees!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

5 pints & 1 1/2 pint of crushed tomatoes.


----------



## hercsmama

Can I add yesterdays to todays?
24 qt's and 16 pints of Vanilla Pears, yesterday.
18 qts. of Garlic Dills, today. The last load of pickles in in the canner now.:icecream:


----------



## ChristieAcres

hercsmama said:


> Can I add yesterdays to todays?
> 24 qt's and 16 pints of Vanilla Pears, yesterday.
> 18 qts. of Garlic Dills, today. The last load of pickles in in the canner now.:icecream:


When yer canning up a storm, why not post every other day or so... Always interesting to hear what others are canning! This way, we share ideas...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I cooked up about 10#s of Chanterelle Mushrooms, then froze them in a Ziploc. When it is time to can Venison, I'll be using them.


----------



## TJN66

27 quarts of tomatoes and 21 pints so far today. I think I have enough tomatoes for another 5 to 6 pints. Will know in about 10 minutes after they jars sterilize.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Picked a 5 gallon pail of red bell peppers. Chopped them up and got them in the dehydrator.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Gretchen Ann said:


> Picked a 5 gallon pail of red bell peppers. Chopped them up and got them in the dehydrator.


This is funny, I just picked a 5 gallon bucket tonight too and was going to dehydrate some tomorrow. I may roast some for roasted red pepper hummus, but I am out of freezer room to put too many in there.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Today I redid q batch of jelly that I made last weekend but didn't set up properly.

And now my canning will increase. I have a few rows of green beans that I planted about a month and a half ago, or so. They will be ready for first pick this weekend. My deep freeze is almost completely full, so tonight, my loving wife bought me a pressure canner.

It is only a 16qt, not the 23qt we wanted, but we could afford it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

4 quarts, 1 pint grape juice
10 quart, 3 pints apple juice
26 pints apple sauce

I still have more apples cooked down for juice/sauce but my old food mill is just about shot and so am I, so they will go into the fridge until tomorrow. I'll have to get out my old aluminum strainer/mill with wood pestle to finish these.

DH _(and sometimes Paul)_ asked me if I was going to get more apples. I gave him a _Look _and he slowly backed out of the room.

Jar count for this year: 458

After these apples I'm taking a break to do some garden work and waiting for the first hard frost.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

The weather is gorgeous, I canned 9 quarts of applesauce, 3 pints & 2 1/2 pints of http://www.sbcanning.com/2011/09/canning-marinated-bell-peppers-yes-its.html?m=1
From the free peppers that I got and I have a bunch dehydrating right now. I also pulled tomatoes out of the freezer, I needed room for hamburger that my parents gave us (my dad is a beef producer and he had a bull turned to ground beef, we are very blessed.)


----------



## StaceyS

3 Quarts chicken broth, 5 pints beef broth with onion, 10 pints Borscht (bf doesn't like it so I can that for 1), working on at least 15 pints crushed tomatoes and some tomato juice as well, also still cooking some plain beef broth on the back of the stove to can tomorrow


----------



## Crikket

8 pints salsa 
1 quart rum peaches 
1 quart brandied peaches 
I've never done alcohol fruit, so I didn't want to make a ton of it. 

Got peaches soaking in a rum/brown sugar syrup to make jam tomorrow c:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

11 pints cinnamon applesauce ... and I'm done with apples!!


----------



## 354508

4 quarts of applesauce, and DH is doing 6 half pints of chipotle peppers in adobo sauce yet tonight


----------



## ChristieAcres

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 4 quarts, 1 pint grape juice
> 10 quart, 3 pints apple juice
> 26 pints apple sauce
> 
> I still have more apples cooked down for juice/sauce but my old food mill is just about shot and so am I, so they will go into the fridge until tomorrow. I'll have to get out my old aluminum strainer/mill with wood pestle to finish these.
> 
> DH _(and sometimes Paul)_ asked me if I was going to get more apples. I gave him a _Look _and he slowly backed out of the room.
> 
> Jar count for this year: 458
> 
> After these apples I'm taking a break to do some garden work and waiting for the first hard frost.


I also canned Grape juice and also Apple Cider:

7 pints of Grape juice (picked from our vines)
17 pints of Spiced Apple Cider (our King Apples)

Not done canning, will be making some Asian Pear juice tonight, also.

Also, not done with the apples, still have two Liberty Apple trees, then will be finished.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Technically, this is now another day, and added 11 pints of Pear/Apple juice to my pantry. There will be more canning today, just not until late afternoon...


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 quarts and 8 pints of Pear Juice with a mishap. As I took the quarts out of the canner, the bottom of one gave way as I was lifting it up. There jars were all purchased last year, used one time, and I inspected each one. Never had that happen before, but grateful I didn't get hurt... Also, have 9 trays of pears dehydrating in my Excalibur. I plan to dehydrate a lot of pears, as they are my favorite dehydrated fruit (Asian Pears).


----------



## hercsmama

We have a steer going to freezer camp next week. Still have a bit left from last year, so I'll be working on getting that done this week. Also have a 1/4 of a deer left, so between those two things it should keep me busy.

Yesterday I dehydrated another 18 pounds of tomatoes, and as I'm cleaning out freezers, I made 9 quarts of cranberry juice as well.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Dh canned 12 quarts sauce yesterday.


----------



## Nankipoo

Over the weekend canned 8 pints of applesauce and froze 5 additional pints; blanched and dehydrated 5 lbs sweet onions and 5 lbs carrots; made a pint of ketchup to keep in the fridge. Forgot to mention earlier in the week we got 10 lbs of tomatoes at an Amish produce auction, ate a bunch and dehydrated the rest.


----------



## mammabooh

12 12-ounce jars of sliced mushrooms and 7 pints of mushroom broth so far today.


----------



## Evons hubby

I canned another 7 quarts of mixed vegetable soup yesterday, and have 4 more pints in the canner now, along with a couple pints of my personal recipe "V8" and another 2 quarts of tomatoes. I just hate processing a half canner load.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

7 quarts in the canner & 2 quarts for church Wednesday night of pasta sauce.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

11 pints of peaches.

Note to self: make sure they are RIPE RIPE peaches or it takes and act of congress to get them to peel!!


----------



## blynn

Over the weekend, I made five pints of salsa, seven pints of stewed tomatoes, and six and a half quarts of tomatoes. 

I have big plans to pickle some garlic and I think my sauerkraut is about ready to go, but oh, my back is troubling me. Might have to wait on that. Today I cut up several dozen bell peppers and packed them in baggies for the freezer, steamed some fresh edamame in the rice cooker and shelled them- got two sandwich baggies full- not a lot but hey, they were free! (And tasty! So good!)


----------



## ChristieAcres

I've had my DD and her fiancÃ©e here for just about a month and they have been learning how to prep and preserve with me. Tonight, we filled up my 9 tray Excalibur once again and also canned 1 quart and 10 pints Pear Preserves.

Should add my DH cracked me up...when commenting on how many Liberty Apples we must have, he looked at me with wide eyes and asked, "What will you do with all those?"

I replied with a question, smiling, "Don't you like applejuice?"

A short conversation ensued and I confirmed with him my plans for Pink Applesauce, Spiced Apple Cider, dehydrated apples, and multiple apple recipes.


----------



## Crikket

Got my brown sugar/rum peaches canned! They are SO good :bouncy:Ended up with 3 quarts & 2 pints. Will most likely use for pie filling and over ice cream instead of as jam/spread. Going to try and get more put up before all the peaches are gone :sob:


----------



## Rockytopsis

7 quarts today and will do more tomorrow.

Nancy


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I canned 5 quarts of diced potatoes.


----------



## Marilyn

Yesterday, two nieces came down to learn how to make apple butter and can it (see post in Countryside Families). They ended up with 15 half-pts and a lot of pride!

Before they left, the one niece that is especially interested asked what we might be able to can when she comes back for a visit over Christmas break. Chicken is on the schedule for sure, and maybe some dry beans. I am so tickled.


----------



## 354508

4 pints of vine peach marmalade... let's hope it sets!


----------



## hercsmama

I posted this in the wrong thread, so I'm re-posting it in here.
Need another cup of coffee before I start typing next time...:ashamed:

Yesterday was all about beverages for some reason. 
I made 5 more qts. of Cranberry juice, that finished off the berries in the freezer, and 2 1/2 gallons of Apple Pie ala mode Moonshine.








Yea boy, that's some tasty stuff, but dangerous! I kept having to "sample" as I went to make sure I hadn't added too much sugar.









Also managed to get 12 pints of venison cubes done.


----------



## chester5731

Last night 16 half gallon jars of grape juice. Hopefully another 8 or 16 tonight.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

No canning today, but I totaled up my inventory and moved things around a little bit. Totals since June, this does not include anything that I've dehydrated or put in the freezer, which is quite a bit of both.
2013 quart pint 1/2 pint 
applesauce 16  quarts
Blueberry Sauce 9 pints
bread & butter pickles 7 pints
cabbage to sauerkraut 4 heads 
chipotle salsa 40 pints
diced tomatoes 8q 5p 1 1/2 pint 
Dill Pickle Slices 4 q
Dill Pickles 10q 1 p
Hot Chipotle salsa 7pints 5 1/2 pints
hot peppers 2 1/2 pints 3 tiny jars
pepper jelly 18 jelly jars
Potatoes 5 q
roasted red peppers 3 pints 1 1/2 pints 
tomato sauce 17 q
tomato soup 58 p
tomato soup (condensed) 17 p
Vanilla Blueberry Pie Filling 10 p
Yellow Squash Relish 12 p
Zany Zucchini Pickles 4p


----------



## Evons hubby

Rockytopsis said:


> 7 quarts today and will do more tomorrow.
> 
> Nancy


Ok, I cant remember the whole thing, but there is a song that goes with this, I think I heard Jack Nicholson sing it in "anger management" .... something about "They're so pretty! They're so pretty!"


----------



## blynn

Seven half pints of pickled garlic- well the last two jars only have a little garlic in them and are mostly brine- the brine makes the best Italian dressing base and I didn't want to waste it!


----------



## strawberrygirl

Blynn- Would you mind sharing your pickled garlic recipe. I would love to try it.


----------



## chester5731

Eight more 2qt jars of grape juice. Mom is working on some pears for me today.


----------



## Nankipoo

Tuesday and Wednesday did some freezing and dehydrating, no canning. Blanched and dehydrated another 5 lbs sweet Mayan onions from Sam's club; they are very sweet and crunchy when dried. I was inspired by mpennington upthread whose goal was to dehydrate more than 40 lbs of Vidalia onions. We probably will never be able to reach any kind of storage goal because we keep eating the dried sweet Mayan onions! 

Also bought 5 perfect heads so cauliflower at the local grocery for 1.79 each, usual price 2.99 each. We made dried cauliflower "bark" with some, blanched and dried some flowerets, and froze some. First time making bark, adapting the recipe from the backpackingchef.com chef Glenn McAllister.


----------



## Nankipoo

Today canned 11 pints chicken breasts. Also cooked up 5 lbs sweet potatoes to make bark from tomorrow, and cooked 10 lbs chicken/thigh quarters to can tomorrow with broth. Local grocery having meat sale, chicken quarters $.59 per pound, whole chicken $.99 per pound. Gotta love it!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Today is a good day for me, I hope. First time using a pressure canner.
Just put 7 quarts green beans in canner, once they are done, and out of canner, i will do more, at least 5 or 6 more quarts.
Also, I am currently boiling down more tomato juice down to sauce. I estimate i will get 6 or 7 quarts.


----------



## 354508

Dehydrated 4 trays of apple rings yesterday, and put 8 more on. Making spaghetti sauce today, hoping for 12 pints, not sure if I'll have enough tomatoes though


----------



## bluebird2o2

9 pints of tomatoes with onion and celery salt.Yesterday 8 pints of apple butter.


----------



## Vosey

No canning yet this weekend, but 4 trays of green bean slices and 5 of green peppers in the dehydrator. 

I spent the last week at my sister's in Idaho, harvested her tomatoes, sweet potatoes, peppers and green beans all the while aware of all the work at home I was missing! Hard time of year to be away. 

Hoping to can tomatoes tomorrow.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

7 pints of spiced red hot apples.


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of V-8 (well, V-5) juice for DH. 

Leftovers went into the vat of tomato sauce being made, started with about 10 quarts, probably 5 quarts reduced. No time to can it, hopefully tomorrow or I'll have to use precious freezer space.


----------



## blynn

Seven pints of hot salsa! (Used some fatali chilis, yeah!)

And seven jars of grape jam- more pulp in the fridge for another batch tomorrow.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Been super busy this summer so no posting... I have canned 20 pints of tomato puree, 21 pint and a half jars of green beans, six quarter pints of green chilies, dehydrator full of habanero pepper rings, 12 pints of Annies Salsa (love it), 6 pints chicken, 18 pints venison (need freezer space), 12 pints ground venison, 10 pounds pork sausage (in freezer), 8 qt sweet potatoes that were going to go bad, 8 qt butternut squash. 

Just waiting on 2nd planting of green beans and the carrots to get ready. 

We are going to be moving mid November and will lose one freezer temporarily so need to get one cleared out. I'll be canning more venison as it gets closer.


----------



## Vosey

Two 24 oz jars of curried pickled eggs. About to load up the dehydrator with tomatoes and green peppers.


----------



## Nankipoo

Yesterday 7 qts chicken in broth, 4 qts chicken broth, 3 pts and 1 qt grass fed beef chunks from the last of the arm and chuck roasts. Dehydrated 5 lbs sweet potatoes into bark. This is delicious straight off the tray, since it is mixed with apple juice and maple syrup before being dehydrated.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

5 quarts green beans, 2 pints green beans. 5 pints Apple sauce, and getting ready to can some left over chili from last night.


----------



## PackerBacker

57 pints of tomato-veggie juice.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

8 quarts of applesauce, but I canned with a friend and she's getting four. I also froze several bags of broccoli & cauliflower from broccoli & cauliflower that my uncle gave me. Also have peppers on the dehydrator.


----------



## Studhauler

This is my first year of having a garden (ex-wives and girl-freinds had them before) and I would starve this winter if I only had my garden food to eat. It was a learning experience. It is also my first year of canning. I should have learned this stuff while Grandma was alive, but now I am learning it from the internet.

So far this year I have canned 7 qt. kohlrabi. I have dehydrated 7 pints Kale, 2 pints kohlrabi, 1 pint tomato, and 1 pint carrots. Today I picked what is left of my corn, 12 ears. I made cream corn for supper, and froze two quart bags of corn. Then tonight it made 4 pints of corn cob jelly. I hope it sets up all right. 

When placing a jar into a boiling water bath, should bubble come out from under the ring? I tighten it a snug finger tight.

Last winter I made apple-butter and apple sauce with store bought apples. They both turned out wonderful.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I canned 16 pints of Salmon, already froze 13 pkgs of Salmon (20#s), and will be also canning Sauerkraut tonight. I am almost done with the Asian Pears, just in time for the Liberty Apples. I have dehydrated some Kale, but need to put up a lot more. Here, it grows almost all year around. I have baby Kale plants happily growing right now. When I am done with that, just after the first freeze, it is Horseradish time!


----------



## chester5731

Last night, 15 half gallon jars of apple cider.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday 5 quarts and two pints of Apple pie filling.


----------



## 354508

nine pints of spiced apple rings, and 8 pints of spaghetti sauce


----------



## Kristinemomof3

DD & I canned 7 quarts & 4 pints of applesauce today.


----------



## BusyMama

21 qt of green beans today, 11 qt of spaghetti sauce yesterday, and 7 qt of beets a few days ago.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

3 more quarts of okra, have frozen about 30 quarts, 7 pints of apple butter. Think I am done until all the greens get a little bigger. Need a kitchen break!!


----------



## netskyblue

My mom offered to let me come down & pick tomatoes to can - I thought she was just being generous. 100 lbs later, I realize the truth: she just didn't want to can another picking's worth herself!

I got somewhere between 4-5 gallons of juice, with about another 30 lbs to peel & can in chunks. It's going to be a busy next few evenings!


----------



## mpennington

Almost through with the pears - only have about 20-30 pounds left. I've started dehydrating everything in cubes and slices. So much easier than dealing with boiling water in the heat.

Put some thinly sliced marinated yellow squash in the dehydrator as I took the pears out today. Hoping for crispy chips - we'll see.


----------



## lathermaker

15 quarts + 1 pint of applesauce.....8 pints of Pear preserves...by the time I got done picking the fruit, cleaning and peeling it to get ready to process...the canning part was plumb easy! LOL I'm tired and I'm going to bed....


----------



## mpennington

Nankipoo said:


> Tuesday and Wednesday did some freezing and dehydrating, no canning. Blanched and dehydrated another 5 lbs sweet Mayan onions from Sam's club; they are very sweet and crunchy when dried. I was inspired by mpennington upthread whose goal was to dehydrate more than 40 lbs of Vidalia onions. We probably will never be able to reach any kind of storage goal because we keep eating the dried sweet Mayan onions!
> 
> Also bought 5 perfect heads so cauliflower at the local grocery for 1.79 each, usual price 2.99 each. We made dried cauliflower "bark" with some, blanched and dried some flowerets, and froze some. First time making bark, adapting the recipe from the backpackingchef.com chef Glenn McAllister.


Nankipoo, I'll have to try dehydrating the sweet Mayan. We use them frequently, but haven't thought to dehydrate. Just bought some more vidalia's at Sam's this week. Not sure why they are around this late in the year. I carmelized 5 pounds in the crock pot and froze in small snack size packs to use on burritos and sandwiches. Will get another 5 pounds if they are still at Sam's the next time I go. 

What's left of the 30 pounds of vidalias that I stored in my basement back in May are still good. :banana: Next year I'll store more. I wrapped them individually in paper towels and placed single layer in stacked cardboard fruit trays from Sam's. I'm trying to go through them slowly to see how long they will last. Will also be interested in seeing how long the 42 pounds of vidalias last that I dehydrated.


----------



## chester5731

Seven quarts of peaches. A friend of mine brought them over and even helped peel them.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

I haven't been canning much this week yet...but I did bake up all the rest of last years sweet potatoes and mash them and put into the freezer (yummy sweet potato bread later), cut up all the sweet peppers and put into the freezer, roasted green chilies to can later this weekend when I need to fill the PC, roasted hot peppers and popped them into the freezer as is...I'll deal with them later, too much other stuff to do...2nd planting of green beans is going bonkers!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I stopped at Aldi and the bananas looked like they had seen better days, but I needed some for the freezer for smoothies & baked goods, so I asked if I could get them at a reduced price. 40 lbs for $10. Not as great as once getting a whole case for $2.00 at Meijer, but Meijer quit doing that and want as much for their reduced bananas as Aldi wants for fresh. We have a dehydrator full and a quite a few freezer bags. Should last a while.


----------



## mpennington

Two trays of marinated squash chips. I really overseasoned them - but I'm glad to know that the seasoning stayed. Marinated overnight in Redmond's real salt, garlic powder and Frontier all purpise seasoning. They are super crunchy. Next time I'll skip the all purpose seasoning.

Have 6 trays pear slices and 2 trays pear cubes in dehydrator now.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of tomatoes with onions and oregano.


----------



## Groene Pionier

How inspiring tovread what you do. I'm struggling to juice all the grapes and apples and pears. I'm almost out of jars because i sent back a big order cos the packages were heavily damaged. i am canning with my last jars and still have a lot of fruit and tomatoes to.do... today i canned 12bottles of juice and prepared chunky green tomato jam. I will can that to
orrow..


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

20 pints spiced apples
5 quarts apple sauce
5 pints apple sauce

I am starting to not like apples.


----------



## ChristieAcres

9 pints of Chunky Marinara (used my own tomatoes & garlic). Now, I have both that and smooth Tomato Sauce. I am planning on canning chunks of tomatoes with garlic & onions. If we pick Chanterelles in the morning, will add them to the mix. Then, tomato soup, and last will be ketchup. My hoop house is completely closed, but unsure if I will get more tomatoes. I still have cabbages, Liberty apples, and Kale. After the first hard freeze, I will be canning horseradish.


----------



## BusyMama

Canning venison today! It wasn't on my to do list, but when you are given a deer, you drop all and get it canned.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Canned chunky tomatoes w/onions, garlic, spices, and a bay leaf in every pint. 7 pints of that. The rest of the tomatoes should be ready for tomorrow. I tried out a tomato soup recipe, really liked it, so will be making that and ketchup. Oh, yes, and more Pear Apple juice.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

9 quarts and 7 pints of apple pie filling, sorta. Just diced apples in light syrup with nutmeg, clove and cinnamon.
Closest we can estimate, that puts us between 240 and 250 jars canned this year, plus 40+ quarts frozen green beans, 5 or 6 dozen ears of corn frozen, and a lot of peppers frozen.

Hoping to double this next year.


Just added 5, 8oz jars roasted diced tomatoes.


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of tomato sauce
9 trays (2-3 dozen?) green pepper slices. We may not need to grow green peppers next year <g>


----------



## Vosey

And DH already ate all of the pickled curried eggs! Am about to hard boil 2 dozen more for pickling, the curried ones are amazing.


----------



## chester5731

Seventeen 1/2 pints of chili sauce.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

4 half-pints sweet garlic-chile sauce. 
4 half-pints roasted poblanos.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Vosey said:


> And DH already ate all of the pickled curried eggs! Am about to hard boil 2 dozen more for pickling, the curried ones are amazing.


It does sounds great! I made some last year but they were very sour. I would love to try some more again. Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Groene Pionier

Yesterday I only did 5 liters of grape/apple/pear juice but I did rearranged all my canned food. 
Today I will be canning 12 liters (quarts?) of tomato juice. got 3 more boxes to do and then I am finished with the tomatoes (relief!). I also made a couple of jars of souper mix with the last herbs from my garde. 
I still have a box of grapes left not sure if I can process that all because work starts again...


----------



## Gretchen Ann

6 qts apple juice, 14 3-cups boxes applesauce, 6 pts apple jelly

I'm in the home stretch . . . only grapes to do in a couple weeks!!!!


----------



## Vosey

Groene Pionier said:


> It does sounds great! I made some last year but they were very sour. I would love to try some more again. Would you mind sharing the recipe?


I posted it in the poultry forum under a thread "what to do with all these eggs?", it should come up if you do a search, they were really good!


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 quarts of Spiced Apple Pear Cider. I have a lot of Liberty Apples left, so will be canning Sweet Spiced Apple Cider next.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Two bags of chestnuts in the freezer.


----------



## hercsmama

Ok, maybe ya'll can help me out with some ideas.
I have an entire 50 pound feed sack, full of peaches, not the big ones, just little, maybe slightly larger than apricot sized.
I already have at least 80 pints of peaches canned, two years worth of jam, even 14 qts. of pie filling.
I was thinking I'd freeze these, but I have a 900 pound steer at the processor right now who is due to come home in another week! So needless to say, freezer space is also at a premium.
Maybe dehydrate?
I just don't know what to do with them all, short of buying another freezer, can you have to much food?????:runforhills:


----------



## chester5731

10 half pints of pizza sauce and 21 quarts of potatos.


----------



## Tirzah

hercsmama,

How about fruit leather? What a blessing to have all of those peaches though 

This week I canned:

1 batch of Green Tomato Salsa (a Keeper)
2 batches of Black Forest Preserves
1 batch of Bread and Butter Pickles

Froze 4 pumpkins worth of puree


----------



## mpennington

20 pints beef broth - starting another batch tomorrow. Clearing some space in DD's freezer for chicken breast. Tried my new 23 quart Presto canner. Great to have more room. I'm weight limited on my stovetop to 50 pounds so couldn't go larger than my 15.5 quart All American.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I made 2 gallons of Liberty Apple Juice, now fermenting. In a few days, I will can it all. Tonight, I made 1 gallon of Tomato Soup, finishing that in the morning, then will can it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Tonight, I canned 8 pints of Tomato Basil Soup. Here are pics of both the soup and the Sweet Apple Cider.


----------



## lathermaker

17 half-pints of peach jam + 7 quarts of apple pie filling. This was the first time that I've used Clear Gel in the filling. I really like it. Found an Amish type bakery store where I could buy it in bulk.


----------



## Rockytopsis

LORIECHIRITE, what recipe did you use for the tomato basil soup? It is one of my favorites.
Nancy


----------



## Gretchen Ann

12 pints of grape jelly . . . and . . .

I'M DONE, DONE, DONE canning for the year!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm thankful for all the produce I've gotten from my garden this year, especially after last years drought. We shall have plenty to eat this winter. Thank you Lord for this bountiful harvest.


----------



## blynn

16 pints of stewed tomatoes (plus one quart in the fridge!) and give and a half pints of yellow tomato & fatali pepper salsa. Just picked two dishpans of grapes, and yesterday I picked three 5 gallon pails of FREE apples! Going to be a busy week!


----------



## Reboopie

No canning today for me. I picked apples and collect two buckets of English walnuts. I have been cleaning them all afternoon. Only about half way done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Picked the last of the tomatoes this morning, and pulled the plants.
So, 13 pints salsa, and 14 pints tomato juice.
Also sliced and froze about 30 bell peppers.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Gretchen Ann said:


> 12 pints of grape jelly . . . and . . .
> 
> I'M DONE, DONE, DONE canning for the year!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm thankful for all the produce I've gotten from my garden this year, especially after last years drought. We shall have plenty to eat this winter. Thank you Lord for this bountiful harvest.


Congrats!!! I started thinking I was too today, but really hoping to get a deer or two and will can some of that.

If wife has her way, I will can some of the last of the green beans, but I really want to talk her out of it.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

19 quarts purple hull peas; stripped the bell pepper plants - got 90 and stuffed about 30 and the rest are in the dehydrator. Almost done for the season.:grin:


----------



## chester5731

Over the weekend we canned 56 quarts of potaotes. I would like to do another 21, then in a couple weeks we will be canning beef. Some in chuncks and some hamburger.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I haven't canned anything in a few weeks, but today I did 8 quarts of applesauce & 5 quarts of apple juice


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just fermented 2 gallons of Sweet Apple Cider to be canned tomorrow. Today, I canned (20) 1/2 pints of Dungeness Crab.


----------



## GypsyDals

5 quarts of potatoes today. Yesterday it was 6 1/2 pint jars of apple butter. 
This thread got me to thinking of what all I've canned this year. I was pretty surprised at what I've done so far(92 so far). And I still have to do the salsa and more apple butter. Not sure if I will do more potatoes or not.


----------



## Homesteader

Seven pints of beef roast. We have enjoyed the first batch so much I wanted to put up a bunch of it for food storage


----------



## Osiris

13 pints of green beans. 8 pints of melrose peppers. Cut and bagged 2 bushels of apples for vacuum sealing : yield 12 8-cup bags for sauce and 9 bags for pie. Found a beautiful Hen of the Woods, washed, sliced up, quick froze and vacuum sealed for freezing. 

BTW: I got an email from Farm and Fleet recently on a fall canning sale. (I love that store) They have a section in the ad called 'helpful hints'. So I clicked on it. Now they're offering 'expert advice' on canning including do's and dont's. So I'm naturally curious.... When the page opened up for the helpful hints, this was on it! At first I thought maybe it was one of the "dont's". I called the store to explain to them that I'd hate for their reputation to be tainted with such hilarity! Just HAD to share!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Made tonight, but fermenting until ready - 2.5 more gallons of Sweet Apple Cider. In addition, I made a stockpot of Tomato Basil Soup, and will can that tomorrow.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Lori, I have never made Apple cider, and never heard sweet Apple cider before. Can you please tell what the difference is and possibly tell how you make it?


----------



## ChristieAcres

I use a juicer which separates the pulp from the juice as it is being extracted. The resulting Cider is poured into jars, foam removed, and covered with cheesecloth or something similar. I allow it to ferment at around 72F for 3 or 4 days, then can it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

4 qts and 1 12oz jar of Sweet Apple Cider, 9 pints of Tomato Basil Soup. I also juiced 1.5 gallons of Apple Cider, now fermenting.


----------



## mpennington

19 pints beef broth and 1 pint unsweetened applesauce - testing to see if my KitchenAid fruit & vegetable strainer worked better with apples than with our backyard pears. It did!:bouncy: Have peel and core remains dehydrating now to powder later. Also have several trays of diced red bell peppers to fill out the excaliber.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Didn't really can anything, but did make and freeze approx 3 pints pumpkin butter, and dehydrated 2 dozen eggs.
Plan on doing another dozen eggs today.

Oh, and not food preservation, but I did make a pumpkin roll yesterday...all I can say is, my sweet tooth hurts now


----------



## Homesteader

5 pints beef roast, 3 pints pork, from pork chops.


----------



## GypsyDals

21 jars of salsa(5 pints and 16 half pints). After these are done I will start on cooking down apples for apple butter.


----------



## ChristieAcres

mpennington said:


> 19 pints beef broth and 1 pint unsweetened applesauce - testing to see if my KitchenAid fruit & vegetable strainer worked better with apples than with our backyard pears. It did!:bouncy: Have peel and core remains dehydrating now to powder later. Also have several trays of diced red bell peppers to fill out the excaliber.


Nice to see your post, just took the plunge last night and ordered that same attachment for my KitchenAid. What do you use your apple powder for?

Canned 10 pints of applesauce and made a pot of Tomato Basil Soup. I'll be canning that today.


----------



## Nankipoo

Over the past three days: 38 pints Jonathan applesauce; 5 pint-and-a-half jars of raw pack chicken breasts; 11 quarts potatoes. Also blanched and dehydrated 4 trays of potato cubes and 8 trays sweet onions. Yay, me!! I often give myself pep talks.


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 quarts & 3 pints of Sweet Apple Cider (fermented for 3/4 days), also have 2 pints of Spicy Tomato Basil Soup in the fridge. I will be straining the soup, then canning the 2 pints. This was a small batch of experimental soup which got rave reviews from DH and myself!


----------



## Riverdale

7 qts applesauce Monday, Tuesday,Wendsday, well you get the idea:grin:

Enough apples for applesauce until next thursday (7 q/day + tomatoe and meat products) :grin:


----------



## blynn

7 pints of applesauce today, also six and a half pints of pickled hot peppers. Earlier this week did 11 jars of grape jam.


----------



## chester5731

14 quarts of potatoes.


----------



## Vosey

16 pints of green tomato curry chutney. 
3 quarts of spaghetti sauce with meat which I ended up freezing as I altered the recipe so much I decided it might not be safe to can. 

I love my Kitchen Aid strainer attachment! I was using an old Italian manual one last year which got tiring very quickly.


----------



## campfiregirl

Osiris said:


> BTW: I got an email from Farm and Fleet recently on a fall canning sale. (I love that store) They have a section in the ad called 'helpful hints'. So I clicked on it. Now they're offering 'expert advice' on canning including do's and dont's. So I'm naturally curious.... When the page opened up for the helpful hints, this was on it! At first I thought maybe it was one of the "dont's". I called the store to explain to them that I'd hate for their reputation to be tainted with such hilarity! Just HAD to share!


Oh my... that will teach them to proof everything their web service does before it is published!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

12 quart jars of chicken stock.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I cooked up two large iron skillets of Chanterelle Mushrooms, which I froze in a Ziploc. When we have Venison to can, I'll be using the mushrooms. Otherwise, made the base for Ketchup; that will be finished tomorrow, then canned.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

lorichristie said:


> 6 quarts & 3 pints of Sweet Apple Cider (fermented for 3/4 days), also have 2 pints of Spicy Tomato Basil Soup in the fridge. I will be straining the soup, then canning the 2 pints. This was a small batch of experimental soup which got rave reviews from DH and myself!


 
Would you share your recipe????


----------



## chester5731

Last night I managed to can another 13 half pints of chili sauce.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Cajun Arkie said:


> Would you share your recipe????


Tomatoes, Jalapeno Peppers, onions, celery, garlic, salt, pepper, basil, and pepper flakes. I cooked a pot, cooled it, ran it through my hand mill, cooked it down some more, and then canned it. I didn't use a recipe, just combined to taste.


----------



## Homesteader

2 quarts of Dill Pickles. 4 Pints Quick Mustard Pickles and have 4.5 lbs. of pickling cukes starting in a brine. They will become Sweet Pickles. A neighbor brought me all these lovely little cukes, so I got right to work!


----------



## Cajun Arkie

lorichristie said:


> Tomatoes, Jalapeno Peppers, onions, celery, garlic, salt, pepper, basil, and pepper flakes. I cooked a pot, cooled it, ran it through my hand mill, cooked it down some more, and then canned it. I didn't use a recipe, just combined to taste.


 
Sounds good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nankipoo

The last few days: 5 qts plus 9 24-oz jars of raw pack chicken breast and 7 qts of apple slices.


----------



## Nankipoo

Today, 7 half-pints ketchup and 7 pints of carrots.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Apple-Blueberry pie filling.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

10 1/2 pints of caramel apple jam.


----------



## Homesteader

A mix of sizes of 1/2 pints, 12 oz. and one pint of pomegranate jelly. From our homegrown poms!


----------



## bluebird2o2

Canner is full of pickled Jalapenos with Serrano peppers.












Canner is full of pickled jalapenos with Serrano peppers.3 half pints and 6 that are half that size.


----------



## chester5731

Saturday another 14 quarts of taters. I think that is the last of them. Done around 100 quarts. Next we start on the beef.


----------



## Homesteader

2 pints pomegranate jelly, to use up every oz. of the juice! Then, 7 pints pork 'n beans, and yes I remembered the pork this time, plus in with that batch so I could fill the canner, one pint of beans with chicken stock and onion. The P&B recipe makes exactly 7 pints so I just made extra beans!


----------



## myminifarm

Over the weekend, 6 qts Apple Pie Filling, 14 pts carrots & 9 pts of sliced apples in a vanilla syrup


----------



## bluebird2o2

5 bags of sliced green peppers for the freezer.


----------



## NickieL

In store for canning today: chili and pasta sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Nankipoo

Today I prepped and canned 10 lbs of stew meat in broth. Ended up with 3 24-oz jars, 2 pints, and 1 quart. A second quart broke in the canner; it had a tattler lid on and I suspect I tightened it too much before canning. 

Tonight there's a pot of beef bone broth and a pot of chicken bones and meat on the stove. Tomorrow I'll can the chicken breasts that were on the bones. House smells great.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

11 more 1/2 pints of caramel apple jam. These will be for gifts.


----------



## chester5731

Last night 32 pints of hamburger. Hopefully another 8 or 10 tonight.


----------



## Nankipoo

Five pints of chicken breast and 2 pints of water, to practice using my tattler lids. Success.


----------



## HerseyMI

Last weekend my wife and I canned 8 pints of pork, gonna do at least 9 more this weekend.

Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## jwal10

26 pints of smoked salmon, that makes 64 total this fall....James


----------



## GypsyDals

4 pints of chicken and 7 half pints of chicken. That brings the total up to 146 jars this year.


----------



## Nankipoo

Canned 2 pints chicken broth and 4 pints beef bone broth.


----------



## HerseyMI

Canning carrots today, pork tomorrow. 

Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## strawberrygirl

14 pints of applesauce

Froze 6 pints of green peppers


----------



## Vosey

10 pints of potatoes and dehydrated the last of the green peppers, 3 racks.


----------



## chester5731

I canned 14 quarts of beef on saturday.


----------



## used2bcool13

I canned 11 pints of applesauce and dehydrated some apple chips, will do apple pie filling when clear jel is found.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Last of the carrots ... 3 pints

I have some sweet potatoes that we just dug. We'll be eating them fresh for a while before I can the rest.

Jar count: 524


----------



## Rivmage

On Sunday we canned 30 pints of prickly pear Jelly. Next weekend, we are canning persimmon jelly.

Scott


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I canned 7 more quarts of chicken stock and used two cups for dinner & an freezing 3 more cups, I did not want to run the canner for 2 & 1/2 pints.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Picked the last of the jalapenos. Canned 2 pints.


----------



## Nankipoo

2 pints and 1 half-pint home made ketchup. Started out with more but we kept using it to make sloppy joes.


----------



## Homesteader

3 1/2 pints of pomegranate jelly. DH found a few more and seeded them for me last night so I could do up more jelly today!


----------



## Vosey

8 pints of carrots today, hope to have time to do more tomorrow, otherwise they are all just going to get dehydrated and some in the fridge to last a few months.


----------



## Nankipoo

7 quarts sliced gala apples, 2 quarts and 5 pints diced sweet potatoes.


----------



## Vosey

6 trays of carrots in the dehydrator. Had to go to town today so got nothing else done with carrots!


----------



## Nankipoo

1 pint of chicken broth plus 13 pints potatoes, plus leftover blanched sliced potatoes to fry up for dinner.


----------



## Vosey

7 quarts of chili, but at least one vented some greasy chili oil, so I'm a little worried about those seals. But it's never a problem to eat some chili quickly!


----------



## ChristieAcres

31 Pints of Venison w/Chanterelle Mushrooms, and 1 pint of Dungeness Crab. There is still the other half of the Venison to can tomorrow. That will have sliced Garlic, Onions, Venison, and some of the jars will have Chanterelle Mushrooms, too.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday 6 half pints Pumpkin butter,day before that 8, 120Z jars of cranberry apple jam.


----------



## Marilyn

19 pts of apple butter - will have nearly that much to finish tomorrow. Can you tell what our friend & neighbor Christmas gifts will be this year 

*bluebird2o2*: cranberry apple jam sounds yummy. Is it sort of sweet/tart as I am imagining?


----------



## viggie

Grapefruit was on sale


----------



## tlrnnp67

4 pints chile verde
7 pints chicken soup
15 pints taco soup


----------



## ChristieAcres

30 pints of Venison w/onions, organic beef broth, Chanterelle Mushrooms, and my homegrown Garlic.


----------



## SJSFarm

I cook for my cats because of a medical issue and its cheaper than quality cat food. I hit Aldis and got 36 lbs of leg quarters for $18 (discounted packages). Once everything was cooked up, I boiled down the broth and canned that, 7 quarts. :sing:


----------



## mommatwo2

I canned 24 quarts of potatoes. And last week canned 24 pints of bacon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Homesteader

lorichristie I'll be over for dinner, is 6 okay?


----------



## Osiris

4 more quarts of applesauce.....


----------



## Nankipoo

14 pints of applesauce

Until we made it ourselves, I didn't even LIKE applesauce.


----------



## Vosey

3 quarts and 4 20 oz jars (or are they 24 oz?) of cubed pork.


----------



## strawberrygirl

6 pints of apple butter


----------



## Vosey

And 4 trays of carrots in the dehydrator with the yogurt today.


----------



## Reboopie

More apple butter need a lot to make apple stack cake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Nankipoo

4 pints and one half-pint ketchup


----------



## Jayfl77

7-1/2 pint jars of Apple Butter
8 pints of Beef B'gunion ( beef and onions)
7 pints of black beans to fill the canner


----------



## gilpnh1

(11) 1/2 pints of Blueberry Sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6 pints sweet taters (2013 jar count 535)


----------



## mammabooh

I'm working on diced pears today. I did 12 quarts of pear sauce Saturday, so switched to diced for a while.

Edited to add...ended up with 23 pints of diced pears today.


----------



## shellybo

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 6 pints sweet taters (2013 jar count 535)


WOW!!! You're amazing -535 jars! I'm a newbie and only at about 40 jars, but planning to can more tomorrow.


----------



## campfiregirl

3 quarts of beef stock leftover after making stock for soup out of my collection of beef trimmings & bones and veggie trimmings in the freezer. Also processed 3 pints of pork juices that I'd put in the freezer until I had room in a canner load. I use that mostly in pork chili verde.


----------



## shellybo

5 pints of boneless chicken breast, 8 pints of dried beans I soaked 1st, 6 pints of beef soup
Yeah!


----------



## Homesteader

8 quarts apple slices in light syrup.


----------



## shellybo

5 Qts of chicken soup. For those cold winter days or when I'm feeling under the weather. No more expensive $1.00++ cans of Campbell's.


----------



## Vosey

I've been ordered off my hurt leg, so no carrot experiments this weekend. But I did manage to make two 24 oz jars of curried pickled eggs. Fit 8 eggs in each jar, DH is very excited!


----------



## Homesteader

8 pints of what I'm calling Southwest Pepper Beans. New "sauce" for the beans, won't know if it's really good til they're done processing!


----------



## Tirzah

I am going to have to try those Curried Eggs! They sound wonderful.

The past couple of weeks I have been finishing up processing pumpkin puree. We have 20 containers (2 cup) in the freezer.

I dug up some horseradish root a couple of days ago. Finally got to it today. Learned a big lesson: when people say to grate it outside...do it! Wow, the fumes are something else. They were fine for me at first, helped clear my sinuses, but then it got to the point of burning. So, we have 9 (4 ounce) jars in the freezer now and cleared sinuses


----------



## Nankipoo

This week, 5 pints and 2 half-pints spiced apple rings, 5 pints of cinnamon clove sugar syrup, and 5 pints chicken breasts.


----------



## shellybo

7 pints of chicken breast, 6 pints of boneless skinless chicken thighs, 4 pints stew beef


----------



## ChristieAcres

My apple cider vinegar turned out so well, I am making more! I am not sure how many quarts, yet, still working on it.


----------



## Vosey

Canned 7 quarts of chicken stock, then reduced the rest down to fit in 2 more quarts for the freezer. Surely I can find room in one of the freezers for 2 quarts of stock!


----------



## StaceyS

Cleaning out the freezer to make room for turkey, so I'm using up all the odd frozen veggies and Soup bones and canning chicken stock and pork stock.


----------



## arnie

i'm canning hog meat im cureing one ham and chunking the other to can this is my favorite with biscuts n gravy or really good in my version of a sheperds pie extra easy to can just fill the jar with meat 1/2 teaspn salt and process


----------



## donnam

I will be canning 2 Turkey's this weekend. I have 2 cases of oranges coming next week to get canned.


----------



## Packedready

Devil's Food cake in pint wide mouth jars - delicious!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Pints of Sloppy Doe and venison chunks are almost done in caner camp.


----------



## Homesteader

Jen, Sloppy Doe :hysterical:


----------



## cesium

14 Quarts of cubed Pumpkin. Doing pea soup tomorrow.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Homesteader said:


> Jen, Sloppy Doe :hysterical:


Yep, I have to mark the jars that way. Kids always want to know if they are eating venison or beef (we can't taste the difference, none of us!). They are more excited to eat it when they know it's venison as we killed, cleaned and processed it, lol. Crazy kids


----------



## prepper82

I love canning, nothing better than home made soups off season. Well I just canned some pumpkin so I can make breads or pies off season without buying the store bought can stuff. I also canned some vegetable soup I made a huge pot of a week ago.


----------



## Vosey

Yesterday I canned 3 pints and 4 half pints of leftover ham. Yes, on Thanksgiving, but I wasn't cooking the T-day meal!


----------



## Osiris

Workin on Cranberry/Apricot/Pineapple jam right now. Should yield about 10 jelly jars. SBCanning had some nice recipes for cranberries. They're cheap now so what the heck. I'm anxious to try the cran/ras/applesauce.


----------



## Vosey

Am feeling under the weather today, so I didn't have the energy to can carrots. Instead I filled up the dehydrator, 9 trays. Somehow that took me 2 hours to do! Good thing I didn't can, I probably would have forgotten the salt in 1/2 the jars or messed up the timing!


----------



## gilpnh1

Filled dehydrator with grapes. Have no idea what I'm doing 

Boiled carcass for Turkey stock and picked out meat. Will add it back and can Turkey Soup Base tomorrow after work.


----------



## staceyfb

Canned all the leftover prime rib. Canned all the turkey stock from carcass. And a few jars of au jus. 
Need to get some carrots done too. But firewood pile is calling.


----------



## Homesteader

One full pint and 12 half-pints pomegranate jelly! Used the poms for this batch from the ones we brought back from So. Cal!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Two days ago, I canned 3 pints of my Cranberry Blueberry Relish/Salad. Last night, I canned 7 pints of fermented Sauerkraut.


----------



## StaceyS

6 Qts of turkey verde, 3 qts & 4 pints turkey in broth, all from the "bare" carcass lol


----------



## shar

still working on the apples, lots of applesauce being made and frozen.
waiting for the sourkraut to finish up so we can get that canned also.


----------



## Homesteader

Dehydrating today: carrots, celery and bell pepper slices! 9 trays worth total.


----------



## Homesteader

Ok, I was able to get to this too: am in the process of 8 pints of Split Pea Soup! Used the ham from T'giving, and froze a bit chunk of it too.


----------



## Jayfl77

I taught a friend how to make and can strawberry Jam today. She hasn't canned, but loves everything homemade. Together we canned 70 1/2 pints of jam and 4 pints of salsa. We may have cracked open one jar of salsa, just for quality control. 

I may have created a monster, she asked what we were canning next week.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Right now I have 7 pints venison in the pressure canner. First time ever canning meat.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Right now I have 7 pints venison in the pressure canner. First time ever canning meat.


Good for you! The first time I canned Venison, I was so impressed by it that I began canning more and more of it. This year, I canned our Venison instead of freezing any of it.


----------



## gilpnh1

I had water bath canned some, but my first ever time with a pressure canner. Hubby got me a huge Presto for my birthday. I read the manual about 50 times trying not to screw up. Did turkey soup stock with meat. 6 of the 7 took, will have turkey/rice something tomorrow and the one leftover that wouldn't fit will be gravy for the dog's food,


----------



## Osiris

17 half pints of apricot jam. Took the foam left over and turning it into fruit leather....I hope! :huh:

NOTE: Update on the 'leather'...... It certainly is! Just as tough and just as brown. Chalk up to learning. I'll use jam next time.
I don't have a dehydrator nor a convection oven. The recipe advised leaving the door open (which I did) and that it would take between 12 - 18 hours. So I left it over nite. Not easy to maintain a 140' temp in a gas oven I guess. The jam is delicious tho!


----------



## BusyMama

59 quarts and 1 pint applesauce and 7 quarts of apple juice!


----------



## Jayfl77

5 pints of Turkey stock and 11 pints of beans. Yum


----------



## Osiris

Found 4 more packets of apricots in the freezer. Combine with some canned pineapple - Into Jam they went. Nice combo! 12 half pints! 
This weekend, it's Strawberry, Black raspberry and Concord Grape jams. 
I broke down and bought a dehydrator too! Have to try some fruit leather with the leftovers from the jams above!


----------



## Nankipoo

After Thanksgiving, got 4 plus quarts of broth from the turkey carcass. It smelled great and I am so pleased we got a grass-fed bird (or whatever the equivalent is called for a turkey!).

Then processed frozen chicken leg quarters to get 6 quarts meat in broth. Haven't done any canning last 10 days. I miss it.


----------



## kkbinco

14 pints of beef & vegi stew.


----------



## treeshell17

On friday I canned up 8 pints of Chicken breast that I got for 1.49 a pound. Yesterday I canned 6 pints of cranberry juice. Hoping to pick up more cranberries this week and can up some more.


----------



## Osiris

27 half pints and 3 pints of strawberry jam. 

** Dominicks is going out of business (half price sale) I bought up all the low sugar pectin @ $1.50 a box!


----------



## Karenrbw

Canned two bushels of apples yesterday. Did a mix of apple sauce and red-hot apples and cinnamon.


----------



## Osiris

42 jars of Black Raspberry jam! About 18 jars of Grape Jam. Osi Bin Cannin'


----------



## Nankipoo

DH picked up 2 small fresh turkeys and 2 big packs of chicken breasts from Sam's Club over the weekend. We got 5 quarts turkey broth, 4 pints turkey meat in broth, 11 pints chicken breasts. And we ate a LOT of turkey sandwiches. Finished off the cranberry-orange relish two days ago and made a new batch tonight. Yum!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

A few days ago I made a few pints of Cranberry Orange Marmalade off sbcanning.com and then I made shortbread cookies with it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am canning 5 pints of smoked ham right now. Will post what else I get accomplished later...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just 3 pints of turkey, but have both the turkey broth/more turkey for turkey soup and also have ham bones slowing cooking. Will be canning in the am...


----------



## Vosey

6 pints of ham, 2 pints of black beans and ham, 4 half pints of ham. And there's still more ham!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just decided to go for it, pulled out two of my AA's to just get 'er done! Right now, canning 13 pints of ham mixed bean/lentil/pea soup, 5 pints and 3 quarts of turkey soup. Here is a pic of my little AA and my 921 hard at work:


----------



## midwesterner

In the last 10 days, I've done 8 pints of Island Pork (slices of pork loin with orange and onion slices, canned in an orange, honey, soy sauce), 6 pints of Apple Butter Pork (pork loin chunks with apple butter, canned in apple cider), 13 half-pints of Cranberry BBQ sauce (cranberries, tomato sauce, onion, spices), 4 pints of Apple Soup Stock (apples, celery, carrots, onions, spices, apple cider), and 6 pints, 5 half-pints of Southwest Pepper Beans (beans, chicken and beef broth, green pepper, onion, spices).


----------



## Homesteader

ooooo midwesterner, was that my recipe for Southwest Pepper Beans that you used?

Lorichristie: could you measure for me the distance between your stove coils and the lowest part of your hood? I am considering an AA, but need to be sure it fits!


----------



## shellybo

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

Today I canned 8 pints boneless chicken thighs , 8 pints chicken breasts


----------



## midwesterner

Homesteader, if it involved 2 long squirts of yellow mustard, indeed it was. I'm not a bean fan, but my wife loved them. Such an easy project, too. There will be additional batches in the future. (One change we made was in using Penzey's Arizona Dreaming spice blend instead of the Southwest Seasoning. You gotta go with what you have on hand sometimes...)


----------



## Horseyrider

I canned a run of organic turkey stock yesterday but was too pooped from all the laundry to ever post it. Ever have one of those days that's just layers and layers of things that are easy to do when viewed individually, but when stacked up make for a really long, intense day? 

And for crying out loud, it was even my birthday!


----------



## Homesteader

Happy Birthday Horseyrider! Was there cake?

midwest - yes that's mine! I'm glad it came out good. I think we have some of the AZ dreaming spice somewhere, I will give that a try too! I'm delighted you liked them!


----------



## Horseyrider

Homesteader, there was cake, *sort of.* My DH knows that by this time of the year I've just about had it with sweets, but he really wants me to have some sort cake. So he brought home a box of Moon Pies. The bad news is they don't really taste all that great. The good news though, is they'll be just the same in March.


----------



## Karenrbw

Finished up the kids' deer today. Canned 27 quarts of deer meat with onions. We use it in spaghetti sauce, with noodles, sloppy joes, etc.


----------



## Marilyn

6 qts of turkey stock this morning

Started ham & bean soup since dtr in vet school requested that we can some for her sustenance . By the time it was ready for some serious attention, gleaning the ham off the bone, etc., realized I was just too pooped to go any further. Will take care of that in the morning, then start our corned beef and cabbage.

...feeling especially warm and fuzzy that dtr asked for some home-canned soup to take back to NC with her...


----------



## prepper82

We got a small snow storm so yesterday I canned 4 quarts of vegetable soup with ground turkey meat in case power goes out it will be good still.


----------



## PlicketyCat

Canned up 6 pints of Duck & Veggie soup to preserve leftover roast duck meat, and 12 pints of different dry beans plain to restock the pantry and fill the canner.


----------

